# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments > Cutting Edge / Future Treatments >  Is HASCI for real?

## didi

Hi everyone


I m new to this site and have done some research about this company
 but i still dont know what to make of it.

In another words Im not sure if he is multiplyning hair or not, went on the other forums and people are still arguing about it. 
If he is really able to do HM then everyone should be potential candidate and should be able to fix anyone,even NW6s
They have clinics in UK, Holland, Belgium and Austria; they are top notch countries and 
members of EU, they have strict laws so it wouldnt be easy to run bussiness if it doesnt deliver.
Also they are happy to train other doctors for certain amount of money, (50k I think) which leads me to think that they are legit. Who in the right mind would do that unless they
are 100% certain that technology works?

That is a huge business with amazing profits so why no one of the IAHRS docs dont go to HASCI and get trained and
see if it works or not? its not much money, Spencer can cover it and prove once for all if their claims are true or not..

Even with 80% donor regrowth it would mean hair supply would be infinite(transplanted hair on top of the head
could be used as donor in future)?

What do people on this forum think about this new technology, Im surprised it doesnt get much attention
on this forum as much as on others

----------


## Tracy C

This subject is talked about a lot in this forum.  However, I have never seen this specific company mentioned before reading your post.  There are four other companies talked about quite frequently though.

----------


## didi

> This subject is talked about a lot in this forum.  However, I have never seen this specific company mentioned before reading your post.  There are four other companies talked about quite frequently though.


 www.hasci.com by Dr Gho i was referring to


Hair Science Institute -HSI

----------


## Tracy C

I see.  Dr. Gho has been talked about a lot as well.  I am surprised you've not seen those discussions here.

----------


## didi

> I see.  Dr. Gho has been talked about a lot as well.  I am surprised you've not seen those discussions here.


 I read stuff on this forum  but still confused..

Is it safe to go to him and give it a go?
What Spence thinks about HSI?

----------


## VictimOfDHT

I know. This is like the mystery of the century or something. I don't get it either.  It shouldn't be hard to find out if this doctor's method is legit or not. If I had the extra money I'd get an HT by Gho just for the heck of it to prove whether he's legit or not and then tell the world about it. It really isn't that hard and it is really pissing me off that we're making this like the biggest unsolved mystery.
But yeah, I think this guy is legit otherwise he would've been busted by now. He's done HTs on a number of celebrities, which proves the guy isnt some crook but some people claim all he's doing is FUEs but then if it were, he wouldn't offer to teach his method to other doctors. If this guy was lying he would never offer to show other doctors what he does.
The lack of interest on the part of HT doctors is also pissing me off. Come on. All it takes is one well known doctor to go there and check this guy out. $50000 is chum change for an HT doctor. It's like a few days worth of work. And it's not like he's going to lose that money. A lot of people would be willing to undergo this kind of HT if it were offered in N. America. It's a shame. A shame that no doctor is interested in doing this. If I were an HT doctor I wouldn't think twice about checking out Gho's method knowing that I'd be doing thousands of men a huge favor, and that's not because I'd be offering this method here in N. America but because I'd be putting an end to this mystery and giving them an answer to their unanswered question (does Gho's method work or not).

----------


## didi

> I know. This is like the mystery of the century or something. I don't get it either.  It shouldn't be hard to find out if this doctor's method is legit or not. If I had the extra money I'd get an HT by Gho just for the heck of it to prove whether he's legit or not and then tell the world about it. It really isn't that hard and it is really pissing me off that we're making this like the biggest unsolved mystery.
> But yeah, I think this guy is legit otherwise he would've been busted by now. He's done HTs on a number of celebrities, which proves the guy isnt some crook but some people claim all he's doing is FUEs but then if it were, he wouldn't offer to teach his method to other doctors. If this guy was lying he would never offer to show other doctors what he does.
> The lack of interest on the part of HT doctors is also pissing me off. Come on. All it takes is one well known doctor to go there and check this guy out. $50000 is chum change for an HT doctor. It's like a few days worth of work. And it's not like he's going to lose that money. A lot of people would be willing to undergo this kind of HT if it were offered in N. America. It's a shame. A shame that no doctor is interested in doing this. If I were an HT doctor I wouldn't think twice about checking out Gho's method knowing that I'd be doing thousands of men a huge favor, and that's not because I'd be offering this method here in N. America but because I'd be putting an end to this mystery and giving them an answer to their unanswered question (does Gho's method work or not).


 
very well said. I dont think gho is lunatic to offer to educate doctors unless he is certain of his work. 
Noone complained so far and he is booked out
he hasnt been busted by now, Europeans cant be that stupid?
I think this is dejavu, a decade ago or so everyone was dismissing Dr woods and saying it was imposible to do FUE,n look now its all FUE.
Now we have the same scenario, HT docs are too stingy to invest 50k, it is pocket change for them, I dont get it, i think everyone is attempting it in secrecy, wasting time when you can just pay 50k n get it all shown to you step by step.
Very soon clinics will start poping up all over the world that offer HST and traditional fue/fut will be thing of the past.
Even if he is doing fue it is most advanced version of it coz it allows you to shave yr head...

Think Spencer should offer to pay for training to doc that is willing to give it a go. 

Cant believe that no one from US hasnt gone to him yet to get educated on HST :Confused:

----------


## uninformed

> very well said. I dont think gho is lunatic to offer to educate doctors unless he is certain of his work. 
> Noone complained so far and he is booked out
> he hasnt been busted by now, Europeans cant be that stupid?
> I think this is dejavu, a decade ago or so everyone was dismissing Dr woods and saying it was imposible to do FUE,n look now its all FUE.
> Now we have the same scenario, HT docs are too stingy to invest 50k, it is pocket change for them, I dont get it, i think everyone is attempting it in secrecy, wasting time when you can just pay 50k n get it all shown to you step by step.
> Very soon clinics will start poping up all over the world that offer HST and traditional fue/fut will be thing of the past.
> Even if he is doing fue it is most advanced version of it coz it allows you to shave yr head...
> 
> Think Spencer should offer to pay for training to doc that is willing to give it a go. 
> ...


 spencer said he has not seen concrete evidence, otherwise he would remmend doctors to go gho

----------


## NeedHairASAP

people on this website, and others, are more interested in "non-invasive"-genetically-mutating shots _possibly_ available in 2016 than in Gho's treatment thats available now.


everyone says Gho has no proof but he does-- his peer reviewed paper. The paper has close up shots etc..--- so there is proof, unless people want to say Gho falsified his paper. 


I guess Spencer thinks Gho faked the paper? It'd be nice if he made the statement himself.

----------


## Tracy C

> people on this website, and others, are more interested in "non-invasive"-genetically-mutating shots _possibly_ available in 2016 than in Gho's treatment thats available now.


 That is a very disturbing way to put it.  From what I understand, the future treatments will not be "non-invasive", but they will be "minimally invasive".  Nothing is going to be mutated, cells are going to be multiplied.  Multiplied and mutated are not the same thing...  Women suffering from hair loss need these new treatments.  They cannot become available soon enough.

What Dr. Gho is claiming to be able to do is very interesting.  But where is the evidence that it is truly any more effective than anything else?  I do not see evidence sufficient enough to persuade any doctor to fork over 50K for training by Dr. Gho.

Not to mention that Dr. Gho's treatment requires the head to be shaven.  If you are going to tell a women that you need to shave her head, you better have evidence that your treatment works better than anything else available.

----------


## RichardDawkins

Here is an update from the Gho HSI patient with scarring alopecia who had 700 Grafts planted

http://www.fileden.com/files/2011/9/...&#37;20029.JPG

Its after 5 weeks or so.

The funny thing is, that you can clearly see 2 hair grafts, plenty of them. I only mention this bcause people alwas come up with this story

"Gho is plitting hairs which means he took a 2 graft follicle and extracts one hair which he plants and one remains in the donor"

Bla bla adda yadda, if this would be the case, then this scarring alopecia guy had A LOT OF three or four Graft follicles, which we all know are pretty damn rare.

Also you can see some tiny hairs sprouting, but that doenst interest me, i was only looking for the two graft follicles which grow there.

Yeah i know it sucks that no one els offers HSt except Gho, i pretty much know this and its pissing me off too.

PS: You know what pisses me of the most, when everytime you have to debunk stupid questions and accusations from other users regarding Gho, like this whole hair splitting thing.

Tracy i hope this will help you somehow

----------


## Kampung101

> people on this website, and others, are more interested in "non-invasive"-genetically-mutating shots _possibly_


 Where do you get this idea from that the cellular multiplication treatments that are going through trials are about mutating your genes? Multiplying cells does not equal mutating genes. 

The problem with Gho (and I want to believe him) and something like Acell is that even though their findings have been submitted to peer reviewed papers, they still are relying on what is largerly anecdotal evidence, instead of going through a trial study that is controlled and double-blinded. 

Yes, no reports of complaints and lawsuits is a good sign (and a submission in a peer-reviewed paper helps things to an extent), but that doesn't mean that there is now completely concrete evidence that Gho's procedure gives the results he claims it can give.

But like I said, I hope it works because it means the field of hair-tranplants, a field that quite frankly is in serious need of progression, has now improved.

----------


## VictimOfDHT

I think we DO have enough evidence -on paper and real examples of real people-  on Gho's success but it's always nice to have reassurance from other doctors in the field. Not that the lack of that means Gho's method isn't viable but like I said it just would give us more reassurance. People are usually wary of new things.
I myself believe Gho is legit. I'd say I have 95% faith what he's doing is real but I only need that 5% before I commit to spending the money because for me money IS an issue as I don't make much of it at all. If I had a good steady job and money wasn't an issue I'd go for it even if it were a 50/50 thing that Gho is real. So for me it's the expense that's holding me back -and also the travelling and all other expenses required- but I still do intend on giving it a go eventually. The other thing is that I'm cursed with the possibility that I might lose all my transplanted hair and that's why it is especially hard for me to sacrifice $6000 or 7000 knowing it might go in waste.


I SWEAR TO GOD IF I HAD THE MONEY I'D PAY FOR SOMEONE TO GO THERE, GET AN HT, AND DOCUMENT THE WHOLE PROCESS AND PUT AN END TO THIS. I'm a philanthropist but I'm a poor one. Well, it's the thought that matters. But yeah, I wish I were in a position where I could do something to help.
 But anyway, this is ridiculous. Like I said, there is NO damn reason why we still don't have a 1000% definite answer to this Gho debate thing.

----------


## gc83uk

Richard are you also Stevie D, haven't seen you at the other forum for a while. As you know I put an update, just wanted to correct you that it has been 8 weeks, not 5 weeks.  I'm still happy with the result so far though. I actually thought I might have lost all of the hairs by now.

Cheers

----------


## headlikeafuckingorange

I assume the limit of (if anything) Dr Gho's discovery may just be a "perfected" hair transplant technique or something?

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> But anyway, this is ridiculous. Like I said, there is NO damn reason why we still don't have a 1000% definite answer to this Gho debate thing.


 There is one reason: if it is in fact legit who the hell would go for a traditional FUT or FUE. Now I can't say if it's real or not but that is definitely something to consider. If it is real why would the other docs go "yeah it is really working and you should go to Gho rather than let me ravage your donor with a good old smiley scar." You could say that they have a moral and ethical obligation but that would be naive thinking that this is the case in this industry. The docs are in this industry for the $$$.

I should think it is legitimate seeing as how open Dr. Gho is with the procedure, offering to demonstrate for other doctors.

Man I hate this industry, the wild west indeed.

----------


## BMT

Hey guys,

Could someone please post the link to where gho says he will train other docs?

Also - isn't his technique patented? Or Ghos technique can't be patented just like you can't patent fue?

----------


## damielmillo

I have my procedure date with Gho in MAY 2012. There is a lot of demand and he is given date for December 2012. I think something good is doing.
Recently saw the Dean Saunders procedure and this is a good sign. He is a NW6 and Gho is doing a good hairline, he will use the hair very short and the donor area must to be ok if really are donor regenaration, and he will do another 2 or 3 treatments.
I hope everything will be ok....the only cons that i find is the High price!!
Wait for your pictures.
Bye!!

----------


## VictimOfDHT

> There is one reason: if it is in fact legit who the hell would go for a traditional FUT or FUE. Now I can't say if it's real or not but that is definitely something to consider. If it is real why would the other docs go "yeah it is really working and you should go to Gho rather than let me ravage your donor with a good old smiley scar." You could say that they have a moral and ethical obligation but that would be naive thinking that this is the case in this industry. The docs are in this industry for the $$$.
> 
> I should think it is legitimate seeing as how open Dr. Gho is with the procedure, offering to demonstrate for other doctors.
> 
> Man I hate this industry, the wild west indeed.


 Do you know the percentage of people who don't know crap about anything in this industry ? Pretty much the majority of people -and even some so-called  doctors- don't know much and whatever little stuff they know comes from hearsay. A lot of people have never heard of Dr. Gho. A lot of people haven't heard of any of the well-known doctors out there and that's why they end up in some butcher's chair. I've been on many hair loss sites and only recently did Dr.Gho come to my attention. I had no clue who he was or what all the debate was about. I say this and like I said I've been on these sites for some years now and I have a bunch of HTs behind me. Every now and then I see people who don't even know what a hair transplant is or at least how it's done. My own brother had no clue how HT is done. He thought doctors put hair from other people's heads into your own scalp! He actually used to think there were clinics that could REGROW hair and give a bald guy a full head of hair ! I'm just saying this to say that the only or the main reason why people aren't going to Gho is most likely because they have never heard of him. It's the same reason why some people in this day and age still get punch grafts at the hands of some butchers who claim to be HT doctors. The same reason why people spend billions of $$ on snake oils thinking that they actually work. So again, it's the lack of knowledge.
People are still getting FUTs even though they (FUTs) seem on their way out-hopefully. I'm sure some people still haven't heard of FUEs and that's why the only thing these people would do if they decide they want an HT is to do an FUT.

But seriously, do you really expect HT doctors to tell you to go to Gho since their own method is outdated now ? Dude, that would NEVER happen. Ethics are the last thing on most HT doctors' minds especially that HT is an elective surgery and has nothing to do with one's health. Most of these doctors are more than happy to take your money and that's all they care about. The problem with HT doctors -except for a few who actually try to research and invent and improve on the current HT methods- is that the way they see it, if your dough machine ain't broke don't fix it. So, as long as their dough machine is making them dough and people are willing -because of the lack of knowledge- to pay these doctors, they will never bother to learn about any new technology let alone pay $50000 to learn it.

Hopefully soon this will be behind us and Gho's -once it's proven 100%- becomes the standard but even then I guarantee you many people will still be getting FUTs not knowing that there's something better out there.

----------


## gc83uk

To be honest the only reason I went to Gho to begin with was for the donor regrowth. Having limited donor meant that this was my best hope.

But now, after the experience and assuming I get the results I'm hoping for, I will definitely be going there again.  The whole thing was a breeze to be honest, I've felt more pain getting my blood taken, but I think that has more to do with how far FUE has come.

Best of luck to you damielmillo, how many are you having done. I hope you take plenty of before and after photos including your donor.

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> But seriously, do you really expect HT doctors to tell you to go to Gho since their own method is outdated now ? Dude, that would NEVER happen. Ethics are the last thing on most HT doctors' minds especially that HT is an elective surgery and has nothing to do with one's health. Most of these doctors are more than happy to take your money and that's all they care about. The problem with HT doctors -except for a few who actually try to research and invent and improve on the current HT methods- is that the way they see it, if your dough machine ain't broke don't fix it. So, as long as their dough machine is making them dough and people are willing -because of the lack of knowledge- to pay these doctors, they will never bother to learn about any new technology let alone pay $50000 to learn it.


 That's my point exactly.

----------


## damielmillo

Yes, guz, i am very anxious. I told to Marleen of HASCI if they can give me the treatment before MAY and i am now in a last minute list.
I will have 1600 grafts extracted but i want more, so when Dr Gho see my donor area in person we will see if he can extract more than 1600.
My idea is if everything is OK, go for another treatment 9 months later and view my recovery. They say that we can do a lot of procedures by the donor regrowth.
how is your donor? Are you seeing regrowth? You only have 700 grafts extracted, it is very difficult to see.
Why Dr Gho only extract 700 grafts?

----------


## gc83uk

It was only 700 because I was very dubious, I wanted to see if it worked basically before I spent big.

----------


## damielmillo

Ok, so the next time you can do a 1700 or more grafts procedure.
They are giving date for November 2012, if you want to do another treatment you should call quicly...

----------


## BMT

Its amazing that GHo was doing this proceedure in 2004, and people back then were asking the same questions. Can anybody show some good final results from Gho? Not just donor regeneration but first rate final transplant results? The ones on his site dont look world class to me.

I dont like bringing up old posts but this one is a bit of a worry...

http://www.*************/hair-restora...-maastrich.htm

----------


## RichardDawkins

Hey gc yes its me Stevie.Dee

I quit hairsite for multiple reasons

1) Every Gho patient like you is handled like a criminal in a cross examination with a subtile tone of being accused as a liar

2) they dont intervent in bashing, flaming and personal attacks, but when you ask hard uestions about Armani, they delete all your postings etc

3) They censor words like scam and fraud but you can call other people the harshest names ever

4) provoking people like spanishdude are tolerated there while others who are sick and tired of his provoking manners get their posting priviledges restricted.

I really think gc that you should stick with this forum here, i mean people here can also be very harsh some times but most of the time we get our act together, even when no moderator is interfering because th fact that you can speak your mind here is a good one.

You can even criticise docs who are promoted here and they answer you, also they are not attacking Gho or hair multiplication. I dont know for sure but if i had to guess, i would say that docs who are represented here are much more open minded when it comes to HST and hair multiplication in general.

I mean come on, Armani does make a shitload of cash, and he is not answering questions from patients who ask about Ghos HST if hecould get in touch with Gho.

So everyone should think for himself and i have to agree with one poster here who said that the majority doenst even know anything about air transplants etc.

Thats a real fact, for example most people who go to Gho, think that donor regeneration is standard, yes they do because they may found the hasci before anything else. And when you tell them "No thats not a standard, a standard can be scars etc" their faces turn ashen white.

I mean how would you react if you go to a forum and tell everyone "hey i found this HSI and i got dono regrowth thats cool can i go to any other clinic to get the same because i dont know much about clinics at all"

And then someone tells you "Pal you only got lucky the rest of the industry is not like that"

I think i would definitely puke my brains out and get a breakdown because realizing that you are dancing on a thin line between good and bad decision can be devastating

PS: thats also one reason why i would never say to a patient " I told you so" when he had normal transplants before and then went to Gho and is happy and hates himelf for doing it the wrong way around before. Because thats what those patients dont need, they need encouragement for their HST decision

----------


## didi

He is booked out till end of 2012, wow, that is something. 
You have to think whos got the most to lose if Gho is success?

FUE/FUT docs, this site and all other sites/forums would become thing of the past, there would be no need for ISHRS/IAHRS or any other association.
There are quite a few people who would lose money 

Gho is either pathetic liar and very good at it since he is able to run clinics throughout europe OR he is legit; 

All i wanna see full blown NW6 with full head of hair and then im sold 100&#37;

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> All i wanna see full blown NW6 with full head of hair and then im sold 100%


 Same. This is what we're waiting for. Let's hope we see it.

----------


## Tracy C

> All i wanna see full blown NW6 with full head of hair and then im sold 100%


 I don't need to see something that drastic, but if any doctor is going to tell me that he needs to shave my head, he or she better have more than just one or two photos.  I would also like to see photos of patients one and two years post op...  Lots of them...  It is one thing to shave a mans head.  It is something entirely different to shave a womans head.





> Tracy i hope this will help you somehow


 It does...  I would like to see more photos.  I would also like to read comments from other doctors about what Dr. Gho is claiming to be able to do.  I would like to read in their own words why they haven't adopted his technique.  These cash cow speculations are not working for me.  If any doctor could improve their practice so dramatically, he or she would be crazy not to do so.

----------


## RichardDawkins

Tracy you punched a wasps nest big time with your statement :-)

Not all docs are calling Gho a liar, for example Dr Cole never said Gho is a scam or something because he also witnessed donor regrowth.

You know what Docs like Rassman say all the time

" We offer our patients proven transplants and we dont use treatments which have not been proven"

Wanna know a secret Tracy, they said the exact same words when Woods came up with FUE " FUE is not working" that was the statement.

Tracy i am really sorry but you will never ever witness in your lifetime that other surgeons will tell you the truth this way.

Just remember what happened when Dr Cole talked about donor regeneration in his experience......He was so hard attacked for those statements like no one else.

Patients who send emails to clinics get harshly attacked back big time.

Even with Cooley, Hitzig and Cole offering traditional transplants, at least they should be given credits for doing something else.

Also i have to say a lot of FUE surgeons right now, even if they have good results, should considerHST because it gives patients lesser downtime then even FUE.

Acell btw is a small step to decreasing downtime and scarring and provide mild regeneration (but its not a miracle)

----------


## RichardDawkins

Btw the last problem will only change when the old dinosaur docs like Rassman left the spot.

This was also stated briefly by Dr Hitzig in this interview here where he said that Rassman said something along the lines that he will retire soon.

Which is the best thing for us because with this to happen, there is a new way for far more advanced and interested docs out there.

But FUT will fall in the next three years definitely and FUE will be refined to the point of donor regeneration in a two digit percentage 30% or something but it wont be that consistent.

Also i can guarantee you that a lot of HST clinics will rise in asia, where donor regeneration will be a standard

----------


## Tracy C

> Tracy you punched a wasps nest big time with your statement :-)


 Really?

There was nothing unreasonable about it.  This is a big deal.  These concerns need to be addressed.  Maybe they will be some day, but until then it's just talk?

----------


## RichardDawkins

I meant this is a positive way.

But nor surgeon will answer you this question. As a nice example here.

One clinic in the dutch european region and a direct competitor to Gho did post a segment about Hair Stem cells on their homepage, the funny thing was, it was only on the dutch version of the homepage :-)

When i openly dicussed this at hairsite a few months back, this article miraculously disappeared :-) and my uestions why this statement was only on the dutch version was ignored and my posting priviledges got of course restricted, even i didnt even attack anyone (rare i know but from time to time i am not agressive at all)

The only surgeons right now which have not yet bashed Gho are well Cole, Cooley and Hitzig and even the Replicel guys and Histogen guys didnt mock Gho at some point they mentioned that all of those can go hand in hand.

And of course for this act of truth they got their asses handled by shills and other clinics.

All i can tell you is, that in the European Union, you simply cant pull some marketing stunts without gtting banhammered permanently. For example Gho was bancrupt in the early 2000s and his then FM wasnt as consistent as he wanted it to be.

And now he is still there and he gets positive coverage. In holland, people who are new to hair loss, really believe that donor regeneration is just a standard, and they are ground shattered when you tell them about FUT.

And the fact that Gho operates on high profile patients......do you really think he would be so stupid to promote donor regeneration when he cant deliver it and then operate on high profile patients?

Oh and Gho doesnt shave the whole head on females.

----------


## Tracy C

> And the fact that Gho operates on high profile patients......do you really think he would be so stupid to promote donor regeneration when he cant deliver it and then operate on high profile patients?


 Can you name them?






> Oh and Gho doesnt shave the whole head on females.


 It doesn't make much difference if it is her whole head or just part of her head.  Do you have any idea how long it takes to grow your hair back out?  I've been enslaved by wigs before.  I could do it again, but I need more than what I have seen to convince me to go though that again.

----------


## damielmillo

I think, this is the best 2 examples.
Wesley sjneider and Dean Saunders (Singer from Holland)
Sjneider is a future NW5 and Dean Saunders i think is a NW6
And if he can take the hair very short i think something good is doing HASCI
what do you think guys?

----------


## RichardDawkins

Yes those are two of them. And those are after fotos of Wesley Sneijder

Trac but i am happy that you consider a lesser invasive methode rather then cutting the back of your head.

I really cant undertand women who go for FUT, its ethical desastrous that surgeons perform this.

here are some high profile patients

1) Gerald Joling (multiple ST sesions and prior FUt transplant before)
2) Brigitte Maasland (eye brows)
3) Wesley Sneijder
4) Some musicians from the netherlands
5) scissor boy, some hair guru from Canada
6) Frans Baur
7) Jan De Hoop
8) Gert jan Theunisse (sportive)
9) gcuk (he has scarring alopecia and got HSI, i just call him a celebrity i dont know why but he deserves it)
10) Tim Akkerman
11) Regina Hees (Burning victim) http://www.hasci.com/homepage.aspx
12) Igli (young burning patient with multiple sessions) http://www.hasci.com/homepage.aspx
13) some females http://www.hasci.com/homepage.aspx

----------


## Tracy C

> Tracy but i am happy that you consider a lesser invasive methode rather then cutting the back of your head.
> 
> I really cant undertand women who go for FUT, its ethical desastrous that surgeons perform this.


 Actually, I have had two FUT surgeries performed by a very gifted doctor.  The results are anything but disastrous.  It changed my life.  It gave me my life back.  Compared to what my hair looked like before, the improvement is very dramatic - and the scar is incredibly difficult to find...  Obviously I want more though.  But if there is something better on the horizon than another surgery, I would want to do that.

I have never heard of any of those "high profile" people.  Those photos are not very convincing.  Besides, I already have more hair now than those fellas anyways.

----------


## damielmillo

Sorry, but i really don´t think that tou, with 2 HT FUT and 2 scars, can use the hair short like Sjneider or the other guy.
not wanting to offend you...

----------


## Tracy C

> Sorry, but i really don´t think that tou, with 2 HT FUT and 2 scars, can use the hair short like Sjneider or the other guy.
> not wanting to offend you...


 There is only one scar - and you have great trouble finding it even if you know where it is.

There is no way I would wear my hair shorter than shoulder length.

You can't offend me.  But you haven't convinced me.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> I have never heard of any of those "high profile" people.  Those photos are not very convincing.  Besides, I already have more hair now than those fellas anyways.


 Dean Saunders won the netherland's american idol

Wesley sneijder is a world famous soccer player, and a very big deal to people outside the US

Gert Jan Theunisse won the tour de france

Frans, Brigitte, and Hoop are all over T.V. in the netherlands.



...these people are pretty well known. At the moment,  Gho is trying to sell HST to Europe not America. Doing a bunch of famous people from america's hair transplants would only do him so much good when his 4 clinics are in europe. 


Also, most famous people who get hair transplants don't admit it... We can all list hollywood actors who got hair transplants but we can't name their doctors (their has been endless speculation), so I find it interesting these relatively well known people agreed to announce it.




Also, if you have so much hair, then why do you care where you go? this is really a discussion for those of us heading for nw6-7 horshoe. If you have a lot of hair and you wear it long, then there is no reason for Gho... just get another strip.

----------


## Tracy C

> Also, if you have so much hair, then why do you care where you go?


 I do have a lot more coverage now than I had before.  But I want more density.  If there is something better and less invasive on the way, that is what I want.







> this is really a discussion for those of us heading for nw6-7 horshoe.


 It is?  I didn't realize I was not welcome in this discussion.

Instead of wasting time and text trying to offend me, do a better job of convincing me.

----------


## RichardDawkins

Well the only thing to convice people i can say is

"Science backs Ghos claims up and even some FUE surgeons witnessed regrowth on a smaller scale"

I am sorry there isnt much more to say :-)

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> I do have a lot more coverage now than I had before.  But I want more density.  If there is something better and less invasive on the way, that is what I want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is?  I didn't realize I was not welcome in this discussion.
> 
> Instead of wasting time and text trying to offend me, do a better job of convincing me.


 I wasn't trying to offend you. I was actually trying to tell you your problems have a solution, and a cheaper one than HST. You're obviously more than welcome in any discussion. I am not worried about convincing you. I would say that if you're looking for the most minimally invasive procedure, this is it. Although you will have to get a small strip shaved, but this is unavoidable until one of the future medical treatments comes out. 

also- im not against histogen, adernas, replicel, etc., I just find "in situ" (that gho does) to be more "natural" than some of the other possible multiplication methods. I will probably need one of these future treatments to get my preferred density, but I don't plan on seeing any of these before 2016.

----------


## Kiwi

> I wasn't trying to offend you. I was actually trying to tell you your problems have a solution, and a cheaper one than HST. You're obviously more than welcome in any discussion. I am not worried about convincing you. I would say that if you're looking for the most minimally invasive procedure, this is it. Although you will have to get a small strip shaved, but this is unavoidable until one of the future medical treatments comes out. 
> 
> also- im not against histogen, adernas, replicel, etc., I just find "in situ" (that gho does) to be more "natural" than some of the other possible multiplication methods. I will probably need one of these future treatments to get my preferred density, but I don't plan on seeing any of these before 2016.


 Whew for a second I thought you meant natual looking. And was thinking, how do you know?!? :P

The problem with Gho is still whether its good for harvesting grafts with more than 1 hair. (i.e 200 1s, 500 2s, 1250 3s)

Gho's clinic wont answer that and Dawkins didnt know either.

One more thing. Regrowing your own hair is more natural then putting a blade to your head and transplanting hairs.

----------


## RichardDawkins

Didnt you look at the update foto from gcuk83?

You can clearly see 2 hair grafts sprouting

----------


## Kiwi

> Didnt you look at the update foto from gcuk83?
> 
> You can clearly see 2 hair grafts sprouting


 Nope. Ummm do you have a direct link to that update? (I'll look myself but could be handy to post here for quick access in future  :Smile: )

----------


## Kiwi

Ok bugger. I just cant find it...

----------


## Tracy C

> I will probably need one of these future treatments to get my preferred density, but I don't plan on seeing any of these before 2016.


 This is where I am right now.  I am very happy with what my hair restoration doctor has been able to do for me.  I have a complete head of hair now, but it is very fine.  My hair line is a perfect reconstruction of what I had before hair loss ruined my life, but I don't have the density I want.






> I am sorry there isnt much more to say :-)


 There in lies the problem.  A lot of talk, but only a couple of "after" photos.  Some references to a handful of "celebrities" I've never heard of, but no "before and after photos".  At the very least a girl needs to see before and after photos.  At the very least a girl needs to see some post op photos two or three years after.

Try to imagine what it would be like to convince a woman you know that she would need to shave her head to get the results she wants.  And do so without providing any proof that the results have any chance of being what is promised...  That is really reaching.

I now understand why doctors in the U.S. are not in a big hurry to write out a very big check to Dr. Gho to learn his technique.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> One more thing. Regrowing your own hair is more natural then putting a blade to your head and transplanting hairs.


 I meant the process (of coming from one hair to two hairs) not the procedure

putting a foreign (albeit autologous) chemical into your body to regrow hair is more natural than using zero chemicals and allowing you're own skin to multiply hair? 

I want an injection that grows your hair back efficiently and without cancer as much as the next bald guy, but none of these companies seem that confident they will offer this. 

Name one company that isn't still experimenting. There isn't a single company with an awesome protocol that they are just waiting to get through the FDA. All of them are still testing different methods. This alone could take ages, never mind after they get everything set in stone they have to get through the FDA.

I mean whats our best option from these guys? replicel? with 50&#37; addition in hair in theory? and not even supposedly tested yet on humans? come on guys. Everyone is saying they are close to the panacea but nobody is confident enough to say they are there yet. 


All I'm saying is 

1. Gho shouldn't be dismissed 

2. I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for some selfless cosmetic surgeon to give HSt the okay. At this point, there is enough demand for FUT and FUE, so it's more cost effective for most surgeons to just bash Gho and continue to scoop up patients. until we see demand for and awareness of HST rise, and demand for FUT and FUE drop, HST's spread will be slow. Saldy, this is the way the world often works.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> There in lies the problem.  A lot of talk, but only a couple of "after" photos.  Some references to a handful of "celebrities" I've never heard of, but no "before and after photos". 
> 
> 
> 
> I now understand why doctors in the U.S. are not in a big hurry to write out a very big check to Dr. Gho to learn his technique.


 please stop with the jabs at these people not being celebrity enough for you. One guy won the european american idol, another the tour de france, and one is literally a world famous soccer player known in almost every country but the united states. 

Do you really expect to have "heard of" any dutch celebrities? Do you think the dutch don't have celebrities? Dutch celebrities are a myth? I really don't get it. 

Also, nobody on this forum cares about convincing you of Gho. There are several photos on his website that are not stunning, but they are also no 6,000 graft cases. Most of the before after photos are people who have had less than 2,000 grafts. Also, He has close up photos of regeneration in his latest peer reviewed paper (page 4)... its on his website under scientific publications, along with four or five papers that show the scientific progression of the HST method.

and lastly, you're right, doctors are not in a rush. I'm wondering if it's 50,000 dollars upfront, or 50,000 for a franchise license... where you pay annual franchise fees etc.-- this could also be whats slowing the spread of HST down.


personally, I like that Gho does small sessions. The idea behind it makes perfect sense. Getting 6000 holes punched in the back of your scalp and then 6000 in the front of your scalp is traumatic and I believe him that small sessions really do make a difference in yield, recovery, and regeneration. It sounds like common sense... I trust Gho who helps burn victims over rassman who.... gives scalp tatoos

----------


## RichardDawkins

The picture or the link is in one of my latest postings here  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

And nope Tracy i dont wanna convice you either, its up to anyone else hatshe or he does or wanna do.

At least in my world, i dont wanna have a linear scar at the back of my head, nor do i wannahave shotgun holes or punch grafts, but thats just my preference.

If i had to stick with one doc right now besides Gho,it would be Cole or Cooley but only if he can guarantee me someting with his plucked hairs cause i dont wanna FUT.

And thats it, pretty damn sad for a business where those three docs only make less then 1% of all hair transplant surgeons worldwide.

As long as people rush to get FUT, we wont see a change. But at least people are more demanding FUE over FUT, this is at least a good start

----------


## RichardDawkins

Also you can take a look at this blog

http://hairmultiplicationnews.wordpress.com/

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> Also you can take a look at this blog
> 
> http://hairmultiplicationnews.wordpress.com/


 

ha, this is your blog dawkins. I can tell from the bad english.

"Informations", in your title, should be singular-- information.

----------


## Tracy C

> please stop with the jabs at these people not being celebrity enough for you.


 You are missing the point.  It seems like to might actually be hiding from the point.




> ...but no "before and after photos".  At the very least a girl needs to see before and after photos.  At the very least a girl needs to see some post op photos two or three years after.


 ^ This is the point.

I am not dismissing Dr. Gho, but no one has offered any hard evidence.  Not even Dr. Gho himself.  For this technique to catch on, there needs to be hard evidence.

----------


## Tracy C

> And nope Tracy i dont wanna convice you either...


 It has to start somewhere...

----------


## RichardDawkins

But this i definitely not my agenda, sorry. All i can do is follow the science and thats it.

Its up to anyone else what he/she is going to do with the available informations. Facts are that donor regenration is not a high tech idea with now science backup.

Some FUE clinics git this covered on a small scale before Gho for example but it wasnt consistent.

As you can see with Dr Cole, he also has some regrowth but it varies. And variation is nothing what you can sell people. People want a definitely NUMBER

----------


## Tracy C

> I read stuff on this forum  but still confused...


 Six pages and still no answer to your concern.

----------


## RichardDawkins

Then read the scientific papers didi read them and take some time with them.

Hair regeneration is actually not a miracle per se, but until now it wasnt that much in the focus of attention. With cosmetical surgeries becoming more and more popular, its of course natural that people get into hair regeneration as well.

Just take a look at the time line, this all started around 2001/2002 and before that people didnt even know anything about stem cells.

In the near future a full head of hair will be along the lines of liposuction etc. For example FIn and Minox are very primitive accidental discoveries and they can regrow on a very small scale and stop hair loss.

And now do your math, if those topical and oral things can help mildly but they can held, what can a root oriented approach do? Yes it can reverse hair loss.

Also this 20% figure people are pised about, is actually 2 stps on the NW scale, for example NW7 to NW5 etc.
Of course a lot of shit can be grown on mice we all know that, but to grow hair on areas where even under abnormal circumstances no hair would gow like mice feet etc, you can pretty much say that the key to a cell solution is almost done.

And those cell based approaches are also aiming for a hair loss stop which will become pretty much the thing after injections, even Histogen with their early primitive protocoll got this covered.

Thats btw one of the reasons why gho is doing and experimenting with HSI, because this is less time consuming, faster and can be an automated process.

Hair regeneration and to get a full head of hair is not impossible like rasman and his homies always wanted to make believe.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> I am not dismissing Dr. Gho, but no one has offered any hard evidence.  Not even Dr. Gho himself.  For this technique to catch on, there needs to be hard evidence.


 Okay, for the last time....everybody please listen...

GHO HAS CLOSE UP PHOTOGRAPHS OF EXTRACTED SITES REGENERATING in his latest peer reviewed paper-- evidence doesn't get much harder. click the link, page 4

The close up photos are harder evidence for Gho than before after photos. Armani has many macro before and after photos that look good enough that he could claim he regenerates hair... he could easily lie to somebody like you who thinks that type of photography is evidence of regeneration.



Also, compare the photos on Gho's site with other cases of patients getting less than 2000 grafts and you'll notice he is on par with everyone else as far as results. But if you want real hard evidence that backs his claim of regeneration... read the papers-- read something.





If some massively rich guy got treatments every year since HST was available, and he went every successive year as soon as his donor was eligible again... we would just now in the next year or so be able to see his nw7 to nw1 transformation.... do the math.... 

also, this person would not only have had to economize his time perfectly over the years but would have to be willing to have his face posted in before and after photos all over the internet.... not something I would do in his shoes.... if he exists 








the guy posts peer reviewed articles with close up photos of regeneration and everybody just keeps yelling about how he has no evidence...I can see why Gho is frustrated and somewhat gave up trying to convince people via this forum medium

----------


## Follicle Death Row

I think this could be real (I hope so anyway). I will believe it truly when I see say 8000 grafts atop a former norwood 6 with a full looking donor. 4 years to do it. Let's see it.

----------


## Tracy C

> Okay, for the last time....everybody please listen...


 We are listening.  The evidence being offered is weak at best.  The results do not look any better than the results of any other treatment.  There is nothing about these photos that says "this works better".  Sorry, but it is what it is.

Reading papers is not going to do it.  Hard evidence would be in the form of before and after photos, including post op photos one, two and three years after treatment.  No one is offering that.  All you are saying is "read the papers".  Those papers mean nothing without before and after photos and post op photos one, two and three years after treatment.

I'm sorry, Dr. Gho has to do better if he needs to convince anyone to adopt his treatment protocol.

----------


## Follicle Death Row

Surely if they could produce such a photographic result that we're all looking for then Gho would produce it to convince us. Makes me wonder.

----------


## Sogeking

Yup we need a lot of photographic evidence. And to be honest if Ghos method works there is no hurry. Since he is using the donor region which is DHT resistant. We all have time, the next move is on Gho. And if it does work I do hope it becomes cheaper. 
If any of the future treatments work they will most surely be cheaper then multiple HSI sessions with Gho... However it is always nice to have a backup.

So I'm waiting guys. That is the only thing most of us here do 'cos we ain't got no choice. Let us hope its worth it...

----------


## RichardDawkins

Well then you have to stick with Armani pictures where before and after pictues differ in position, light and sharpness.

Also results are important but the essential thing "If it works" is more important because when the essential thing works, you dont have problems.

And i think Wesley Sneijder is pretty damn convincing, he waars his hairs short und stressfull situations and it looks good, he is a NW5 patient thats for sure.

What you do right now Tracy is actually slowing down the progress, because instead of saying "Give it a shot and others should adopt it" you feel that its ok for clinics to offer FUT and scalp tattoos over going another route.

I can guarantee you that this kind of attitude will pretty much bite your sugar ass in the future :-)

Right now at this moment i would only focus on HST/HSI and HM in general if i dont wanna wake up in the future and shout out loud " **** ME and MY LIFE"

Because all those "lucky" patients today who went to a FUT butcher for example, will have some serious problems in the future.

The evidence is not weak at best, the evidence is actually one of the corner stones of all HM researching companies like Replicel, Histogen etc, so you say that their protocolls are also weak at best?

Nothing works better? Sorry but if you take a look at the scientific papers and also look at the dossiers of diferent patients you would clearly see its the opposite.

Anyway, you say its not better, but how come that downtime with HST/HSI is even lesser then with FUE, so it is superior to FUE, if we dont pay attention to donor regeneration.

And some docs dismiss this, for me its a clear example of CASE CLOSED because i am right.

If i had 50k and a clinic, i would adopt this techniue for two simple reasons
1) if it would be a scam, m rep would go up and my trust from patients therefore more patients

2) If this works i would have a money printing machine on hand, especially when i would offer my HST for lesser dollars per Graft then your average FUE doc therefore i could also expand and train oder surgeons as well for 50k or less

But a lot of surgeons are like Rassman, dont invest anything but rather butcher em.

Anyway i believe in Gho, so its not my problem, you gotta do what you gotta do :-)

----------


## Tracy C

> What you do right now Tracy is actually slowing down the progress, because instead of saying "Give it a shot and others should adopt it" you feel that its ok for clinics to offer FUT and scalp tattoos over going another route.


 Now you have put words into my mouth.  That is extraordinarily unethical.  You just lost any credibility you might have had.

----------


## Sogeking

I've just seen Nov 5th photos of gc83uk on the other site.
He posted the picture of his grafts, not of his donor region. I am aware that he has scaring alopecia so maybe not all of the grafts will take. ALthough of the 700 grafts he got implented there is barely 70 of them growing. I guess we will see in next 2-3 months...

@needhairasap 
I see you are going for a consultation with Gho? Is that true?

----------


## RichardDawkins

Maybe its unethical for you, i have to live with that, you asked for patients and i presented hem o you.

You said you are not convinced and therefore other clinics should not go this route or ou can understand that nobody wants to invest in this.

And i say you are wrong, i dont even know if you are really female or not so what, i speak my mind like i always do, and if you insist on ignoring the science papers then you are good to go.

To be honest if i have to shave my head from time to time to get hair back, i would gladly do it, also at other clinics your head is also shaved

Also if you would have taken a closer look at Ghos website (what you obviously didnt do at all) you would have seen that they shave only small areas on females that their longer hair can easily cover it, so to be on par her, i think that you are also a paid person with an Anti Gho agenda.

You have all the typical references for this

1) ignoring papers
2) put yourself on auto pilot when it comes to celebrities
3) dont even take a look at the website
4) ignoring donor macro fotographs and accuse him of not working while on the other hand you simply dont demand donor pctures from other clinics, which you wont even get. 

Can you tell me one clinic ith donor pictures that close to document? Nope i guessed so

5) Ignoring the fact that patients seem to be happs about their transplant with Gho and getting another one done a ear or nine months after

6) The fact that they in a european countr guarantee donor regeneration of at least 80%

Personally i dont even think that you are female, bcause you made the mistake "That is extraordinarily unethical. You just lost any credibility you might have had. "

Thats your quote, those quotes underline this. As far as i know my credibility is not to discuss here, i think you stressed this out to get other people away from this discussion.

But in other words and i say this very confident " Dont act like a lunatic or a psycho"

We try to answer your uestions and you are so unthankful and agressive

----------


## didi

There are 12 000 members on this forum, all we need is 1 NW6 to go to HSCI clinic and get it done, take a lot of pix,  how hard can it be, 

Slick bald NW6 is the best in my opinion as it will be easy to see growth of 2000 grafts and that can be  compared to traditional FUE.

Donor area can be shaved 9 months after and there should be no visible white dots and area shd be regenerated at least 80&#37;.

There is no point fighting, we all want to see it work, no doubt about that.

ANY NW6 WILLING TO GIVE IT A GHO?

----------


## RichardDawkins

Hey maybe Spencer could start a Voice Run where he asked one to do it

----------


## didi

Spencer as a spiritual leader of bald movement should get it done himself and forget abt combover and no need to paint bald spot OR pay some NW6 to go to HASCI and document everything with hi quality pics.

If it works awsome, we won the battle; if it doesnt its guaranteed so he should get money back and  Gho will be humiliated and possibly send him bankrupt

----------


## RichardDawkins

then call spencer

----------


## Kiwi

> There are 12 000 members on this forum, all we need is 1 NW6 to go to HSCI clinic and get it done, take a lot of pix,  how hard can it be, 
> 
> Slick bald NW6 is the best in my opinion as it will be easy to see growth of 2000 grafts and that can be  compared to traditional FUE.
> 
> Donor area can be shaved 9 months after and there should be no visible white dots and area shd be regenerated at least 80%.
> 
> There is no point fighting, we all want to see it work, no doubt about that.
> 
> ANY NW6 WILLING TO GIVE IT A GHO?


 I agree.... Also if he's fully booked until Nov 2012 then by then we shouls be seeing lots more 2011 results in the interim.

And **** off scisorboy who isnt even bald!

----------


## BMT

Guys - 

Fill me in on this, 

From what i can tell, Gho has been doing this since 2004 - doner regeneration. Im sure he has refined his technique. But where are all the 100's of patients that have had this done?

----------


## Kiwi

> Guys - 
> 
> Fill me in on this, 
> 
> From what i can tell, Gho has been doing this since 2004 - doner regeneration. Im sure he has refined his technique. But where are all the 100's of patients that have had this done?


 If people bring up the "privacy" argument its bullshit.

There are thousands of people posting anonymous pics all over the internet and I believe that people who've been through the trauma of HT and hair loss genuinely want to help people and share their results.

I have a high profile job but I still have anonymous pictures on the hair transplant network dot com / blog website.

Either way. This year needs to be the year that Gho shows us the Macro's (macro photos are common now) or we just have to accept he's just another HT doc that uses smaller punches.

----------


## gc83uk

**** sake, you can't get any balder than me and I have posted about 4 or 5 pics so far including before pics. 

I am only 9 weeks post Gho treatment so if your patient then we will all see. Not sure what else you want!

To the guy that said he can only see 70 hairs in the recipient area on my photo, how many are you expecting to see 8 weeks after the transplant? What is the norm &#37;? Is it 50%? I thought it was meant to be almost 0%. 

Someone please clarify.

----------


## Kiwi

> **** sake, you can't get any balder than me and I have posted about 4 or 5 pics so far including before pics. 
> 
> I am only 9 weeks post Gho treatment so if your patient then we will all see. Not sure what else you want!
> 
> To the guy that said he can only see 70 hairs in the recipient area on my photo, how many are you expecting to see 8 weeks after the transplant? What is the norm &#37;? Is it 50%? I thought it was meant to be almost 0%. 
> 
> Someone please clarify.


 As an unhappy veteran I'd say you can expect to see things growing around 3 - 4 months. Maybe 5 months. Then its all go go go from there.

Also sorry if you thought I was attacking you in anyway. I'm not. I just don't think its unreasonable for people to demand shit loads of images. 

How many grafts did you get done. Do you have a straight after operation image that we can see?

----------


## gc83uk

Thanks - Good to hear. So why would people be suggesting that there isn't much growing in the recipient when they know its an 8 week photo?

Are they misinformed? What % of the grafts/hairs usually fall out after the transplant in the recip area? Just an avg figure if anyone knows. Thanks

----------


## RichardDawkins

No gc its typical Gho hate.

Hey when i said people that scarring alopecia is much more sever then normal balding they attacked me as a Gho shill, another reason why i quit hair site.

Its ridicolous one guy with a full bald plate goes to Gho gets HSI done, has sprouting 2 hair grafts and gets attacked, and people come up with the sam old antics........ good lord

Btw if you like you can present your fotos also on our blog at least there people dont come up with strange antics.

And you are right uk you cant get any balder then you especially with scarring alopecia ah who am i talking to, i think when you got your bald spot fixed in some years, people will find a hair in the soup even if we would cut your vertex away like a scalp to analyse it

----------


## BMT

Nothing to do with Gho hate, we'd all love to see this work. But this isn't a  black and white case at the moment. 

And its nothing against anybody who has had this procedure done, i for one am very thankful we are getting this insight now and please keep it coming  :Smile: 

But we all have to do our own due diligence, and thats what the forum is here for. We all need different standards of proof. Can't we do it in the spirit of open minded exchange and questioning?

As yet, we have not seen one NW 6 with anything resembling a full head of hair yet - but we have seen promising signs. As this procedure has been around for awhile, i gently asking why that would be?  

Also, as i brought up in a previous post, id like to see more examples of Gho's artistry as a hair transplant surgeon, even if he can regenerate the donor. 

Anyway im keeping an open mind to this and there are good signs but for many its not a home run yet. 

Looking forward to more examples of Gho's work also the results from replicel and co next year.

----------


## Kampung101

Yeah I've got nothing against Gho either. I believe he seriously believes that his procedure is getting the results he claims its getting (I don't think hes trying to scam anyone). 

My only concern is that it doesn't seem like hes doing a controlled, double-blinded experiment to see if the results hes getting are actually from the procedure itself, and that other possible variables are ruled out that could be contributing to the results. If he hasn't been doing a controlled study, then the chances of variables other than the procedure contributing to these results go up significantly. But then again, FUT and FUE didn't arise from a rigorous experimental study either.

Anyways, hopefully we get to see some more results from this into 2012 (thats going to be an interesting year for the balding community to say the least).

----------


## didi

When you say fully booked till Nov 2012...you mean all 4-5 clinics or just London clinic?

There is demand thats for sure, good sign. No one complained so far.

Wouldnt it be  plausible to assume that hasci clinics will start to pop up throughout US and Asia in 2012?

If i knew that technology works 100&#37; I would bring it to Australia and open clinic just opossite Dr Woods  :Smile: ..and I'd put up a big sign saying 'Hair Multiplication available here' 
Would that piss him off?

Bet you everyone that goes to him would come to me and FUE would go to history.
Think big part of the reason why current top HT surgeons bad mouth DR Gho is they know he is a big threat to their business,but  sooner or later  its bound to happen.

----------


## Kiwi

I'm not a Gho hater either.

I like that you mentioned due diligence. It is a lot of money for anybody to spend!! To be honest, guys like Spex have some of the best HTs out (in terms of density) and they had strip surgeries. 

Once I see as many photos for any Gho patient that come close to matching that of a Strip procedure I'm not going to do it. It is that simple - if I was a millionaire though. I'd probably just take the chance and do it right now as I've got nothing to loose.

I am a total strip hater, I've had 2 strips done and I think my results are poor compared to the likes of Spex. I'm left thinking of getting my scars fixed with FUE then shaving my head down to a 1... at least until a better option comes about. 

Heck I'm even open to getting this done by Gho - its just that it'd be quite expensive since I live in NZ.

Richard. Do you think that Gho's procedure would be a good one for scar hiding?

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> Richard. Do you think that Gho's procedure would be a good one for scar hiding?


 i dont think you find a better procedure. gho has worked mostly with burn victims.





page 4 of gho's paper..... those are lots of red holes with hairs sprouting out.....please tell me what else it could be? doctored? It's either photoshopped or.... he regenerated hair out of fue holes



also... gc has clearly gotten regrowth



if the hair regenerates, it regenerates. I don't need to wait around for somebody else to get a full head of hair.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

a repost from another site... 




"I posted a study multiple times on this forum where doctors at a HT clinic used Gho's old FM extraction procedure of leaving intact lower thirds in the donor skin. 72&#37; of the extracted donor site follicles regrew with the resulting hair as thick and healthy looking as the original pre-extracted hair. However, the transplanted recipient hairs did not grow well because the clinicians soaked them in saline solution instead of HM-growth factors.

For the umpteenth millionth time. Regrowing the donor site is not a big deal. The key is in getting the partially extracted follicles to grow properly in the recipient site. This requires specialized knowledge that very few hair transplant doctors have acquired and is in the domain of research scientists.

More arguing and bickering about whether or not Gho's new HST procedure results in donor regrowth is not helpful at all. The only helpful thing at this point is for people to undergo the procedure and meticulously document the results. I would be more than happy to help anyone who is about to undergo this procedure with details about how to prove or disprove donor regrowth.

If we have people who are undergoing the procedure anyways, why not take a scientific approach which will benefit all balding men all over the world.

JB "



A few people here have mentioned they are getting the surgery. Can we set them up with jamesbond?

----------


## RichardDawkins

HST was invented for burning victims (scars) in the first place so yes it can be used and should be used if you had prior transplants. But i have to say before i would go and hide m scars, i would rather fill in the rest or restore more hair on my head instead

----------


## VictimOfDHT

> a repost from another site... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I posted a study multiple times on this forum where doctors at a HT clinic used Gho's old FM extraction procedure of leaving intact lower thirds in the donor skin. 72% of the extracted donor site follicles regrew with the resulting hair as thick and healthy looking as the original pre-extracted hair. However, the transplanted recipient hairs did not grow well because the clinicians soaked them in saline solution instead of HM-growth factors.
> 
> For the umpteenth millionth time. Regrowing the donor site is not a big deal. The key is in getting the partially extracted follicles to grow properly in the recipient site. This requires specialized knowledge that very few hair transplant doctors have acquired and is in the domain of research scientists.
> 
> ...


 I think Gho's in my future. I just had a biopsy done to try and figure out why I'm losing my transplanted hair. I should get the result in a couple of weeks. I think regardless of the result and even if I know that any future transplants will die too I will get another HT, this time most likely by Gho as a traditional FUT is not an option any more. It's either an FUE or HST -which is most likely. If I go with Gho I'll let you guys know how things turn out. One of us has to do this so we have an answer to this whole debate.

----------


## CVAZBAR

You guys think Gho has most of his patients on medication? I'm guessing you would still have to take that crap right (Fin, Dut)?

----------


## RichardDawkins

Nope they are nor. For example sporticians arent allowed to use such stuff.

And the patients i talked to didnt even know about it nor did Gho encourage them to use it

----------


## CVAZBAR

Why wouldn't he prescribe it though? It's proven that you get better results in the recipient area since it strengthens your donor. I mean, wouldn't it be the same as a traditional HT? How else would you halt progression? No matter how good your donor is, it will eventually thin with time. Some worse than others. The only difference would be that Gho might be regenerating donor. 

We need something other than just expanded donor to combat or halt progression. Maybe Histogen? Maybe Follica or Replicel? I don't know!

----------


## Kiwi

> Why wouldn't he prescribe it though? It's proven that you get better results in the recipient area since it strengthens your donor. I mean, wouldn't it be the same as a traditional HT? How else would you halt progression? No matter how good your donor is, it will eventually thin with time. Some worse than others. The only difference would be that Gho might be regenerating donor. 
> 
> We need something other than just expanded donor to combat or halt progression. Maybe Histogen? Maybe Follica or Replicel? I don't know!


 Actually it depends on your genetics. Not everybody is destined to be NW7....

----------


## Kiwi

> I think Gho's in my future. I just had a biopsy done to try and figure out why I'm losing my transplanted hair. I should get the result in a couple of weeks. I think regardless of the result and even if I know that any future transplants will die too I will get another HT, this time most likely by Gho as a traditional FUT is not an option any more. It's either an FUE or HST -which is most likely. If I go with Gho I'll let you guys know how things turn out. One of us has to do this so we have an answer to this whole debate.


 I'm excited for you re your biopsy. I hope the news is good news mate!

----------


## NeedHairASAP

page 4 of gho's paper..... those are lots of red holes with hairs sprouting out.....please tell me what else it could be? doctored? It's either photoshopped or.... he regenerated hair out of fue holes somewhere on a human body.



I just want to know which case you people think it is.....

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> page 4 of gho's paper..... those are lots of red holes with hairs sprouting out.....please tell me what else it could be? doctored? It's either photoshopped or.... he regenerated hair out of fue holes somewhere on a human body.
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to know which case you people think it is.....


 If there is a third possibility i'd love to hear it.... to me its either fake or gho regenerated hair somewhere on a body....





@victim - go on hairsite and get ahold of jamesbond.... ill try to help you... the guy is knowledgable and could help you w how to document it once and for all











nobody has heard from scissorboy in awhile

----------


## CVAZBAR

> Actually it depends on your genetics. Not everybody is destined to be NW7....


 Well the progression doesn't always have to be to a higher pattern. I've seen many people, who are not bald but have extremely thin hair. I guess i was mostly talking about the thinning.

----------


## Kiwi

Well my life is ruined  :Frown: 

The result of the bulk measurements suggest (we measured three areas of your scalp and the donor area) from front to back:

    68% loss of hair bulk behind the frontal hairline
    77% loss of hair bulk at the top of your head
    40% loss of hair bulk in the crown

This suggests that you have significant hair loss starting.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

page 4 of gho's paper..... those are lots of red holes with hairs sprouting out.....please tell me what else it could be? doctored? It's either photoshopped or.... he regenerated hair out of fue holes somewhere on a human body.



I just want to know which case you people think it is.....

----------


## VictimOfDHT

> I'm excited for you re your biopsy. I hope the news is good news mate!


 Thanks, kiwi. I'm not too optimistic. My last HT doctor -a very reputable one- insists that I'm losing my transplants. Last time I saw him -to do the biopsy- about a week ago he was shocked by the amount of loss. I felt like I was crumbling on the inside hearing him tell me that. I try to tell myself maybe I'm just losing whatever native hair I have left but to be honest it doesn't look that's the case. If the biopsy somehow doesn't show my transplanted hairs aren't being lost due to DHT or rejection, then I'm going to go for another HT. I WILL DIE TRYING TO FIGHT THIS CURSE.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

page 4 of gho's paper..... those are lots of red holes with hairs sprouting out.....please tell me what else it could be? doctored? It's either photoshopped or.... he regenerated hair out of fue holes somewhere on a human body.



I just want to know which case you people think it is.....

----------


## Follicle Death Row

Or they're splitting follicles but I don't think so.

----------


## RichardDawkins

Seriously? You are seriously thinking that? man we debunked this nonsense ages ago

----------


## Follicle Death Row

I doubt it but if it isn't for real that could be one thing they're doing. It's far too risky though I think. Well we'll see. Fingers crossed it's legit because if it is then we have a great option.

----------


## RichardDawkins

If Gho is splitting hairs, then man this scarring alopecia guy must have had a lot of 3 or more hair follicles

----------


## NeedHairASAP

consistently splitting follicles sounds harder than what Gho claims he does.....

----------


## gc83uk

Hi, as promised more updates, its been 14 weeks since I had 700 grafts done.

week 14 photo

----------


## neversaynever

> Hi, as promised more updates, its been 14 weeks since I had 700 grafts done.
> 
> week 14 photo


 Hi. Any sign of donor regeneration yet?

----------


## gc83uk

yes this was noted in the first couple of weeks and pictures were posted online.

----------


## damielmillo

Thats great for the donor regenaration. I think you receipt area is better than 1 month ago...but you must to wait at least 4 or 6 month to see full benefits. What did you say GHO about receipt area? They say that there will be 95-100 % Growth!! and how many time do you must to wait to see full benefits?
Thanks for the picture!

----------


## NeedHairASAP

thanks GC. The recipient looks way way better. How many do you think have grown in? I see a few others starting to sprout too.

----------


## gc83uk

Thanks NeedHairASAP and Damiel.

I honestly don't know how many have grown in, there is so many that it's hard to count now, a few weeks ago I think there was only about 100, maybe about 400 atm. I could do with taking a better picture, because I've accidentally cut off some more on the left which shows more growth, so I'll take a new pic and try and do a count up!

I've got a follow up with Gho in a couple of weeks, so that should be interesting plus arranging the 2nd session hopefully.

Damiel, I didn't ask Gho how many would grow in the recipient, but I would expect at least 90%, I don't see why it can't be 99%.

----------


## jeffro5422

> yes this was noted in the first couple of weeks and pictures were posted online.


 Could you point us to these pics?  I looked through several of the Gho threads on here but couldn't find them.  Thanks!

----------


## RichardDawkins

Its so funny when guys like SPanishDude and certain individuals from here started to mock gcuk and said "Your hair looks like shit" even knowing it was just a few days/weeks after the transplant.

What i hate more then baldness? People who are balding who are ignorant assholes  :Big Grin:

----------


## gc83uk

Hi Dawkins,

What do you think of the latest pic? I have to say I'm quite happy already seeing as that it was complete bald before in this area and its only been about 14 weeks.

Jeffo, have a read of  this  and have a look at the pics, there are about 3 of the donor area which i took a few days apart, it was the best I could do at the time.

Make sure you comment back on it!

----------


## RichardDawkins

For 14 weeks prett solid (i wont use euohemistic words because people will jump all over me for this) for only 700 sparsely planted grafts, they look very natural, so with more grafts you will bcome avry natural density, end of story, begin to save your money instead.

Also i like tis little curly hair where you can see that the under root looks very strong again, another proof *sigh* for the millionth time

Also i like some of those longer hairs whih have a very weak upper part, but a stronger under part.

In other words your case is a boring case of donor regeneration and of Ghs claims :-)

Sorry for saying boring but hey your case is just what it is, a definitely proof of concept ^^

Btw let me guess, you are a litle bit annoyed right now beause you didnt opt for more grafts right :-)

----------


## NeedHairASAP

I'd say the surgery was very successful. now, 

we've seen regrowth from a third party's photos

we've seen the recipient grow out- and even on GC's scarred skin (right GC? if I remember correctly, you itched your hair out, due to the rare type of alopecia you have, and although it doesnt look scarred, we can assume that if the treatment goes smoothly in your case, it could go smoothly in less "scarred" patients...)



I'd say there is only one thing left to do... 


get other doctors to offer it so we can get the price down.

In the next 3 years, I'd love to get the cost of nw7-nw2 down to about $20-50k... as of now it looks like the cost could be $50-70k depending on your luck. Hasci says people only need 3 procedures, but I know I'd need more like seven or eight 1,800 graft sessions over my lifetime to keep/gain what I'd like to keep/gain

----------


## RichardDawkins

Man to bad, i was ready to see some bash and insult action here and what did i get instead?

Honest and very rational statements come on guys dont be so rational, hair multiplication is still ahem 30 years away ^^

And yes Neddhairasap, scarring alopecia is consideres severe. So actualy its not a joke that HSI was used on this scalp, it simply prooves what a lot of people prayed all the time

"This is hair multiplication available today"

And sorry to crush in again, do you really think that any surgeon would offer HST or HSI? The only docs right now who at least investigate in that direction, are Cole, Cooley, Hitzig and thats it.

Armani on the other hand for example is still planting 5000 Grafts on 5 square cm bald skin on a NW 1,000001 patient, put make up on his face and let him star in a commercial video which resembles those videos from the Umbrella Corporation ( a fictional organisation in the Resident Evil / Biohazard universe)

----------


## jeffro5422

gc83uk thanks for the link.  That was very interesting to read from the beginning of your procedure.  It looks like thing's are going good for you!


After about 3 months, Gho's clinic finally responded to my email and consultation request.  However, I'm a little confused about their response.  

Let me review my situation quickly for everyone.  I'm 29 and had a 1300 FUE in the front third of my scalp about 4 years ago.  I've continued to thin behind my transplant (as I expected) and was hoping that Gho would be willing to work on my midscalp and crown due to his ability to regenerate donor hair. Other docs are reluctant to do this because of my age.  I'm not slick bald, but I'm heading that way and it seemed like his procedure would be perfect to attack my hair loss little by little over time.  I expressed those ideas in my email to his clinic and here is their response.  I'll quote sections from their email:

"Our goal of a hair transplantation is not to achieve a dense as possible result, but a natural as possible result. We therefore dont look only at the present state, but also at the consequences in the future.

Due to the re-growth of hair in the donor area of at least 70 to 80% and the fact that there are no residual scars, the donor area (following recovery) can be used again.

The number of grafts we can and/or will obtain depends on the quality of the skin and follicles, the size of the donor- as well as the recipient area and also your wishes.

In your case, we are able to place a lot of grafts in the recipient area. We can extract 1200-1400 grafts. With these grafts, we could do the frontal part, and therefore also your appearance."


Almost all of that makes sense.  Natural result as opposed to densest result: cool.  Donor regrowth of 70-80%: cool.  Number of grafts depends on the person: cool.  1200-1400 for me: cool.  But then they say that they will work on the front, when I specifically asked to work just behind the front and my previous transplant.  That's what I don't understand.  I sent them another email asking if I address the front with an initial procedure, could I then return once the donor has regenerated and work in the midscalp and crown.  I haven't heard back yet.  

What do you guys think about this?

----------


## jeffro5422

Here are a couple of pics to illustrate my point.  As you can see, it looks ok from the front.  Sure, it would be great if it was thicker there too, but I would rather bring my midscalp and crown up to a level consistent with the front before I worry about going for more density there.  

Attachment 12759

Attachment 12758

----------


## CVAZBAR

If I had a shit load of money, I would probably go with Gho. Not necessarily because I'm convinced on the donor regeneration but because of the limited scarring. That way, if it failed, I would probably still be able to buzz it off.

----------


## damielmillo

Hi jeffro5422, i think that with 1800 in your midscalp you will be ok, and then 9 month later you can do another procedure of 1800 grafts and have a good density

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> If I had a shit load of money, I would probably go with Gho. Not necessarily because I'm convinced on the donor regeneration but because of the limited scarring. That way, if it failed, I would probably still be able to buzz it off.


 come on man, we've seen the pictures of regeneration in Gho's PEER REVIEWED ARTICLE (that still has not be revoked- they do this)

We have also UNDOUBTABLY seen regrowth in GC's photos


so how can you say you're not convinced? Will you not be convinced until the FDA publishes a study?


I know CVAZBAR that you are a big histogen/follica guy, but come on bro... Gho has put more up then histogens shitty photos and follicas pixar movies... get real







personally, I want just something like this here

I'd take more, but if I can pull that off, I'll be happy enough

----------


## jeffro5422

Daniel, thanks man.  That is what I was hoping for.  But my questions is, why does Gho want to work on the front and seem hesitant to work in the mid-scalp and crown?  If he is regenerating donor (which I'm not saying that he isn't) then my age shouldn't be an issue.  Its confusing to me.

NeedHair, yeah I'd be happy if I could get a consistent density like that pic of Daniel Craig.  Plus who wouldn't want to look like James Bond lol.

----------


## gc83uk

Jeffro,

I'd hazard a guess that the person emailing you, most probably Marleen (Gho Secetary), I'd say her English isn't that perfect, so she probably thought that you referenced the front, when you actually said the middle area.

I wouldn't read into that at all. I've actually sent emails back to Marleen a few times, if I ask anything too complicated I don't get a response lol. I given up with asking too many questions, I'll save them for when I next speak to Gho in person in a couple of weeks.

----------


## gc83uk

Dawkins, yeah I do wish I'd had more, but I think it was wise to try a small number to start with.

I'm contemplating getting the maximum amount done on the next procedure.

And yes it was a type of alopecia, which ended up with me scratching my own hair out as a young child, the scalp was red and scaly and each flake of skin that fell had x many hairs attached, that lasted for a couple of years unfortunately.

Anyway thanks for all the encouraging comments needhairasap, dawkins, damiel and jeffro.

----------


## damielmillo

Jeje Yes !! Marleen is the only that speak english in HASCI...i also have done a lot of questions and her english is not as good...(mine also jeje)
I think that gc83uk you can take advantage of your meeting face to face and ask Marleen and Gho all the questions that we have....
When will you see Gho? Pls if you can, ask him if he can extract 1800 or 2000 grafts in one procedure....If yes, we can see a really difference.
Thanks and all will be OK !!

----------


## CVAZBAR

> come on man, we've seen the pictures of regeneration in Gho's PEER REVIEWED ARTICLE (that still has not be revoked- they do this)
> 
> We have also UNDOUBTABLY seen regrowth in GC's photos
> 
> 
> so how can you say you're not convinced? Will you not be convinced until the FDA publishes a study?
> 
> I know CVAZBAR that you are a big histogen/follica guy, but come on bro... Gho has put more up then histogens shitty photos and follicas pixar movies... get real
> personally, I want just something like this here
> ...


 Relax homie. I'm not dissing Gho at all. Im just not there 100&#37; and I bet you aren't either. You won't admit it but I know you would like more concrete and consistent proof. I have a great idea. Why don't you and Dawkins go get the procedure done (since you claim to be 100% convinced), come back, give us the evidence and make this a thing of the past. Maybe even Spencer would be all in. I rather hear it and see it from you and Dawkins since I know you guys have more knowledge in this and youve been here for a while.

For the record, I'm big on Follica, Histogen , Replicel, Aderans, Gho and every other mother****ing potential cure. I don't have favorites. I want them all to work! The more, the better. Quite frankly, I stand the same for all since none 
have been proven to work. My hope is to see them all succeed and to get to market ASAP! Ya Dig?

----------


## RichardDawkins

Oh god do i have to repeat myself AGAIN why not?

DO i really have to?

No this time i wont do it, its ridicolous

----------


## CVAZBAR

> Oh god do i have to repeat myself AGAIN why not?
> 
> DO i really have to?
> 
> No this time i wont do it, its ridicolous


 Why can't you save money in between each session, instead of waiting to save until you have enough for multiple sessions? You still have to wait almost a year in between?

----------


## The Alchemist

> Why can't you save money in between each session, instead of waiting to save until you have enough for multiple sessions? You still have to wait almost a year in between?


 Because he's FOS.

----------


## Reece

Not gonna lie Dawkins, every once in a while you contribute with some useful info as you seem to be the sme on Gho but, your hypocritical attacks are getting a bit old. Do not knock an educated consumer for wanting a little more assurance when making a permanent and expensive descion when you yourself come up with a reason to wait that anyone should just as easily criticize.

This should not be a competition of he said she said and then throw it in their face when their wrong. If anything you are dissuading people from taking the plunge by questioning their descion making and research. I suggest a more cooperative and objective approach would be much more productive. 

BTW, why wouldn't u wait until q1 2012 to see some data for the cell methods?

----------


## maxhair

> Dawkins, yeah I do wish I'd had more, but I think it was wise to try a small number to start with.
> 
> I'm contemplating getting the maximum amount done on the next procedure.
> 
> And yes it was a type of alopecia, which ended up with me scratching my own hair out as a young child, the scalp was red and scaly and each flake of skin that fell had x many hairs attached, that lasted for a couple of years unfortunately.
> 
> Anyway thanks for all the encouraging comments needhairasap, dawkins, damiel and jeffro.


 I've found your photo at week 5 and one at week 14, but what about one before the procedure?

----------


## gc83uk

maxhair, I wasn't a member on this site before I had the procedure, but I posted them at hairsite. I also posted this link on the previous page when Jeffro asked. I'm pretty sure its all there.

----------


## gc83uk

I don't want to get carried away with updates and bore you all, but this is the week 15 photo. I prob won't update for another 4 weeks or so after this one.

week 15 pic

----------


## jeffro5422

Please don't hesitate to post as much as you want man.  You seem to be the only Gho patient that visits these forums and is willing to document the process.  Thank you for taking the time to do so.  

Am I safe in assuming the circled area in the photo below is all transplanted hair?  

Attachment 12801


And it was Marleen that I was speaking with over email.  I thought that the language barrier might have been why she misinterpreted what I had said.  I think I'm going to go ahead and book a procedure with Gho since the wait time is so long.

----------


## gc83uk

Yes its the circled area.

Good luck mate, you won't regret it.

----------


## maxhair

> Yes its the circled area.
> 
> Good luck mate, you won't regret it.


 I am seeing some fine hairs - which might get stronger - and from your pictures on hairsite, I am seeing FUEs taken from an extremely dense donor area in the first place.

It will be hard to establish whether the hairs have regenerated in the donor area, because there are no close ups.

Also, we can't really see how the fine 0.6mm holes are - or how they compare to 1mm holes for instance. It looks good, but so do good 1mm FUE sites.

To me, it looks like another carefully selected Gho patient, with no conclusive pictures.

Whether you are in on it or not is beside the point. The pictures can not prove donor regeneration.

I hope it works out for you.

Anyone else going to Gho - PLEASE INSIST ON BETTER PHOTOS.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> I am seeing some fine hairs - which might get stronger - and from your pictures on hairsite, I am seeing FUEs taken from an extremely dense donor area in the first place.
> 
> It will be hard to establish whether the hairs have regenerated in the donor area, because there are no close ups.
> 
> Also, we can't really see how the fine 0.6mm holes are - or how they compare to 1mm holes for instance. It looks good, but so do good 1mm FUE sites.
> 
> To me, it looks like another carefully selected Gho patient, with no conclusive pictures.
> 
> Whether you are in on it or not is beside the point. The pictures can not prove donor regeneration.
> ...


 


a. is Dean Saunders a "carefully selected gho patient"? the guys nw7

b. We have close ups of GCs head. In them we see hairs sprouting from red holes.... GC is a third party and his outcome matches the peer-reviewed outcomes Gho had.. both Gho's paper and GC's forum pictures (albeit each of differing quality) both show that hairs are sprouting from red holes... So to say we can't see _something_ that is _probably_ regeneration is rediculous

----------


## CVAZBAR

> a. is Dean Saunders a "carefully selected gho patient"? the guys nw7
> 
> b. We have close ups of GCs head. In them we see hairs sprouting from red holes.... GC is a third party and his outcome matches the peer-reviewed outcomes Gho had.. both Gho's paper and GC's forum pictures (albeit each of differing quality) both show that hairs are sprouting from red holes... So to say we can't see _something_ that is _probably_ regeneration is rediculous


 So when are you getting it done bro?

----------


## gc83uk

> I am seeing some fine hairs - which might get stronger - and from your pictures on hairsite, I am seeing FUEs taken from an extremely dense donor area in the first place.
> 
> It will be hard to establish whether the hairs have regenerated in the donor area, because there are no close ups.
> 
> Also, we can't really see how the fine 0.6mm holes are - or how they compare to 1mm holes for instance. It looks good, but so do good 1mm FUE sites.
> 
> To me, it looks like another carefully selected Gho patient, with no conclusive pictures.
> 
> Whether you are in on it or not is beside the point. The pictures can not prove donor regeneration.
> ...


 So did you miss this close up picture http://www.fileden.com/files/2011/9/...onor%20010.jpg

What do you mean by insisting on better photos? Gho didn't take them. I've taken all of my own photos.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> So when are you getting it done bro?


 

is that really your only response you have, bro?

I guess I won that argument?

and to answer you're lame response in question form-- I have a consultation booked this June, bitch





I guess CVbazer is trying to make this argument: 

"some people who think Gho's procedure works dont have money or time to get the procedure immediately, therefore the procedure doesn't work"

nice argument CV












@GC - dont even bother bickering with these people GC. Just keep posting photos. For every 1 loser who doesn't appreciate it, there are 12 that do.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> I am seeing some fine hairs - which might get stronger - and from your pictures on hairsite, I am seeing FUEs taken from an extremely dense donor area in the first place.


 therefore what? you see a dense donor area, therefore.......? therefore we should ignore the other photos of scars with hair growing out of them?



what is wrong with you people?

whats more plausible?: 

Gho is splitting follicular units with 99&#37; precision 

or 

Gho is leaving enough tissue behind to regenerate hairs





I've read Gho's explanation of the procedure and it sounds more plausible (and much easier to perform) than it would be to split Follicular Units with 99% precision



first it was, "there is no regrowth"

then we saw regrowth and it was, "he's just splitting hairs"

then, "what about recipient growth?"

then we saw that and now its, "we don't have enough evidence"

something tells me it may take awhile for this to get mainstream recognition...





Gho's procedure is scientifically plausible and works off the same science as all your beloved "cell technology" pixar-movie-making companies.... and on top of that he has a peer reviewed paper, recipient results posted on his site, and we have GC proving both donor regrowth (of some kind) and recipient regrowth (to some extent), yet....... Follica's pixar cartoon movies are more evidence than Gho has...

----------


## damielmillo

Hey NeedHairASAP, don´t be bored with some users...if they don´t want to beleive is their problem...
We know and see that Gho is legit and we will have the procedure in 2012 so, be quiet...i think that we are winning more than some users that only want to have negative reviews...
I have date for May 2012...i hope they can extract more than 1700 grafts...
what do you think?

----------


## RichardDawkins

Oh before i forget about it.

The question if hasci is legit...

Ask Dr Cole who got donor regrowth also, ask him if Gho is legit.

Its funny that people also ignore Cole when the attack Gho, effin Hippocrites

----------


## CVAZBAR

> is that really your only response you have, bro?
> 
> I guess I won that argument?
> 
> and to answer you're lame response in question form-- I have a consultation booked this June, bitch
> 
> I guess CVbazer is trying to make this argument: 
> "some people who think Gho's procedure works dont have money or time to get the procedure immediately, therefore the procedure doesn't work"
> 
> ...


 What the **** haha????? Were we really having an argument? I was asking you a serious question. You want to argue about something that's been talked about a million times? 

I clearly said that if I had the money, I would probably do it for the minimal scars but since I was not 100&#37; sure about the regeneration, you get emotional and offended? Give me a ****ing break! The only one acting like a bitch is you! I was asking you a serious question you ****ing idiot!

What the **** do you want me to argue that hasnt been said already? You might as well challenge every one in the forum or maybe you can call Spencer, since he isn't completely sure either. He might have a new argument ha.

----------


## CVAZBAR

> Yes its the circled area.
> 
> Good luck mate, you won't regret it.


 Hey GC, are you taking any medication? Fin or Dut?

----------


## neversaynever

gc83uk.....

Finding all the posts a bit confusing. Did you have the injection method or standard transplant method with Gho??

If its injection, im confused as to why there isnt a bigger fuss being made about it. Hes injecting stem cells extracted from the donor area, and new hairs are growing in the recepient. 

If this is true...then why cant gho just culture these cells (over 3 months like replicell) and implant......

Even if they can just double the amount of cells, it would amazing!

Really wish they would answer emails quicker. Im so ready to book a procedure!

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> gc83uk.....
> 
> Finding all the posts a bit confusing. Did you have the injection method or standard transplant method with Gho??
> 
> If its injection, im confused as to why there isnt a bigger fuss being made about it. Hes injecting stem cells extracted from the donor area, and new hairs are growing in the recepient. 
> 
> If this is true...then why cant gho just culture these cells (over 3 months like replicell) and implant......
> 
> Really wish they would answer emails quicker. Im so ready to book a procedure!


 

apparently culturing cells is not easy and I dont believe it has been accomplished by anybody yet (even replicel).... cells can turn cancerous etc.

I'm sure if Gho could culture them he would, and if Gho could, then replicel wouldn't be dumping so much money into trying to do it...



the fact that the stem cells are growing after being injected isn't really that exciting... any hair transplant works off this same principle.. Go just injects the necessary part that was extracted, while most surgeons insert the neccessary part and some other tissue and the extracted follicle

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> What the **** haha????? Were we really having an argument? I was asking you a serious question. You want to argue about something that's been talked about a million times? 
> 
> I clearly said that if I had the money, I would probably do it for the minimal scars but since I was not 100&#37; sure about the regeneration, you get emotional and offended? Give me a ****ing break! The only one acting like a bitch is you! I was asking you a serious question you ****ing idiot!
> 
> What the **** do you want me to argue that hasnt been said already? You might as well challenge every one in the forum or maybe you can call Spencer, since he isn't completely sure either. He might have a new argument ha.


 

We see red dots with hairs coming out of them. These photos are from a third party (forum user) and in an article in a peer reviewed journal. Therefore, at this point, Gho is either splitting follicular units in half with 90%+ precision, or he is regenerating hairs the way he claims he is-- there is NO in between. 


Its pretty well known that the cells Gho targets and uses will theoretically work the way he says. They are why a plucked hair regrows and why a full-on FUE graft does not. Thats proven science.

 So after considering all of this, I see red holes with hairs coming out of them in a peer reviewed paper and also in photos posted on a forum, which leads me to be practically 100% positive that Gho is not splitting hairs and that he is regenerating them in the donor-- using science that can be demonstrated in your own home by plucking a hair out of your head and watching it regrow-- aka the cells are on the bottom and sides of the follicle and they will regenerate when left there.




I just can't stand people claiming there is no evidence-- when there is more evidence than histogen's three little tiny pictures or follicas pixar movies

----------


## gc83uk

> Hey GC, are you taking any medication? Fin or Dut?


 No medication as such, only minox, I haven't really been using it if i'm honest, might remember once a week to spray some on.

Hi neversaynever, I had HSI, which is basically the same as HST except with hsi, the hair is 'injected' into the scalp at the same time as the hole in the scalp is made. I think with hst, the hole is created first and then the hair is inserted later. That's the simplest form of explanation, there is a load more detail at hasci.com

----------


## damielmillo

gc83uk, when are you going to see Gho?

----------


## gc83uk

2 weeks mate

----------


## damielmillo

Ok, great...if you can...ask him if they are able to do 1700 or more grafts in one procedure if we have a good donor area...
Thanks!!!

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> 2 weeks mate


 you should suggest to Gho, in a friendly way, that maybe he can put up more proof? He'll probably respond saying he showed macro photography of regrowth in tattooed areas, but if there is anything he could do, he should do it.


If anybody has any idea of a better way to prove regrowth than is shown in the peer reviewed article, please post your suggestions here..


CV and REESE may want to suggest what would give them more peace of mind than the peer reviewed article allows for-- I mean this politely

----------


## maxhair

> So did you miss this close up picture http://www.fileden.com/files/2011/9/...onor%20010.jpg
> 
> What do you mean by insisting on better photos? Gho didn't take them. I've taken all of my own photos.


 I'm seeing about seven brown spots with hairs present in them, in the top right hand part of the shaved area.

Is that the proof that hairs are growing in the donor area?

Is that the proof that a partial follicular unit has been extracted?

I am certain this will not be convincing Spencer. It certainly isn't convincing me. 

I've met Gho, and I don't trust him.

Cooley was more believable with autocloning, and he was full of it, as I know first hand.

Now, Gho doing 0.6mm FUEs that work? That is an achievement - but where is the proof of even that? We need a video of the 0.6mm punch going in, and then a follow up showing robust growth in the recipient site.

Get Gho to do a live surgery on the bald truth - and if he can convince Spencer, then bring it on.

Gho needs the business, so what's stopping him?

Also, he wants to sell the technique and tools to other surgeons, so he needs to show it working.

Guys - please, wise up, and hold these charlatans to account.

Whether Gho is paying Spencer's fee or not, Spencer should demonstrate he is willing to acknowledge things that work, if Gho is prepared to demonstrate it.

Spencer and Gho need to get it on - a put up or shut up ultimatum, from us, via Spencer, to the man making the claims.

That is all.

----------


## gc83uk

> I'm seeing about seven brown spots with hairs present in them, in the top right hand part of the shaved area.
> 
> Is that the proof that hairs are growing in the donor area?
> 
> Is that the proof that a partial follicular unit has been extracted?
> 
> I am certain this will not be convincing Spencer. It certainly isn't convincing me. 
> 
> I've met Gho, and I don't trust him.
> ...


 To be frank I don't think Gho 'needs' the business, he is already selling his technique in the far east and getting booked into one of the European clinics is months ahead.

I can't show you anything else, if you can't be convinced then hey ho.

----------


## Reece

CV and REESE may want to suggest what would give them more peace of mind than the peer reviewed article allows for-- I mean this politely[/QUOTE]

Thank you for being reasonable as skepticism is human nature when something with this potential is available. I'm not gonna lie, demonstrating donor regeneration seems to be quite difficult and subjective. I've heard different ranges of regeneration from different surgeons so quite frankly a consistent assessment from peers, macro photo/tattoo, and quantity of results in general would continue to attract me to the technique. 

I may not have as much time vested in this research as some users but, I think from the information I've gathered we can agree on the benefits

1. Quick recovery
2. No scarring
3. Variable regeneration=increased donor supply

Again I don't mean to offend, these are just my consumer opinions. I assure you I am not a naysayer, just a guy who doesn't have thousands of dollars or multiple scalps to risk on the newest procedure only offered by one man. I also agree that if this were offered in the us by other trusted surgeons that it would mitigate the skepticism. Now the reasons for the ht surgeons not picking up the technique seem unknown but, the fact that they are holds some weight. I mean we have some fairly progressive surgeons domestically so naturally that doesn't help Ghos argument.

To be honest I think we are on the brink, whether its a variation of Ghos technique or one of the stem cell solutions. I believe in replicel even more now because of the idea that Gho has seen some regeneration leaving the dermal sheath but....i am still reluctant to spend the $ to fly out to Gho multiple times all while dealing with language barriers and tens of thousands of dollars. Just.my thoughts.

I appreciate the educated discussions and opinions. I know we are all in it for the same reasons.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> I'm seeing about seven brown spots with hairs present in them, in the top right hand part of the shaved area.
> 
> Is that the proof that hairs are growing in the donor area?
> 
> yes, and there are more than seven
> 
> Is that the proof that a partial follicular unit has been extracted?
> 
> uhh? well.. if there are "brown spots", that many could easily assume are the scars, along with "hairs present", then it's probably good to assume a partial follicular unit has been extracted... or has regrown. Call me crazy.
> ...


 
Conclusion: Spencer should push for a single follicular unit experiment.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

http://www.hasci.com/uploads/downloa...%20Neumann.pdf

the graph at the top of page 2 shows they pretty much did areas of 150 grafts..with data results.. .. but I guess this is all fabricated?

page 4 shows you an example of the .06 graft compared to a 1.0 graft -- this is practically what you're asking for when you ask for proof he can do a .06 graft.

page 8 has some really good tattood areas that all you guys are asking for (its not a one FU experiment but close)










Does this excerpt sound like a liar wrote it?


"Multiplication of the hairs
If we assume that the number of hairs left behind in the donor area (Table VI, column b) were the visible hairs directly after the extraction (Table II, column d) plus the visible hairs in the unsuitable incomplete follicular unit grafts (Table I, column g), the number of hairs which are multiplied varied between 169 and 271 hairs (mean 212.4 hairs) (Table VI, column f). This means a multiplication rate between 83.2% and 102.1% (mean 93.3%) (Table VI, column g)."


source: page 9, http://www.hasci.com/uploads/downloa...%20Neumann.pdf

----------


## CVAZBAR

> No medication as such, only minox, I haven't really been using it if i'm honest, might remember once a week to spray some on.
> 
> Hi neversaynever, I had HSI, which is basically the same as HST except with hsi, the hair is 'injected' into the scalp at the same time as the hole in the scalp is made. I think with hst, the hole is created first and then the hair is inserted later. That's the simplest form of explanation, there is a load more detail at hasci.com


 Thanks! Im interested to see your progress without an anti-androgen.

----------


## CVAZBAR

> you should suggest to Gho, in a friendly way, that maybe he can put up more proof? He'll probably respond saying he showed macro photography of regrowth in tattooed areas, but if there is anything he could do, he should do it.
> 
> 
> If anybody has any idea of a better way to prove regrowth than is shown in the peer reviewed article, please post your suggestions here..
> 
> 
> CV and REESE may want to suggest what would give them more peace of mind than the peer reviewed article allows for-- I mean this politely


 Never did I say there was zero evidence. Not sure where you got that from. I just said I was not in 100%. If you've seen all you have to see to get it done, that's great. Ill be excited to follow your progress and maybe I'll get closer to that 100. Like I said, I rather follow you since you are a regular here. I you do go with it, I wish you the best. Maybe I'll be next, I just like to take my time.

----------


## RichardDawkins

Yadda Yadda bla bla

I am not 00% sold bla bla. You are not sold because you are just an ignorant person who is ignoring the following things

1) lesser downtime
2) no shotgun scars

Ahh ahhh ahh bla bla i am CVAZBAR and i am not 100% sold..... ell then you are just stupid cause even compared to FUE this HST is superior in downtime and scarring.

Even if you would not take donor regeneration into counting, HST is superior and you and your dimwits tell me they are not sold.

Guess what buddy, get yourself a nice FUT at Bosley, get a hair tattoo by rassman afterwards and then cry later and search for a cheap surgeon who can do repair work.

Cause you are 100% sold on this

----------


## CVAZBAR

> Yadda Yadda bla bla
> 
> I am not 00&#37; sold bla bla. You are not sold because you are just an ignorant person who is ignoring the following things
> 
> 1) lesser downtime
> 2) no shotgun scars
> 
> Ahh ahhh ahh bla bla i am CVAZBAR and i am not 100% sold..... ell then you are just stupid cause even compared to FUE this HST 
> is superior in downtime and scarring.
> ...


 Hahaha I don't take clowns like you serious. You ****ing low life! Everyone knows you talk your shit because you're behind the computer, probably hiding in a ****ing cave.  Its easy to point out pussies like you. Cry all you want bitch, I don't give a shit what you think.

You guys want to know how much of a lame Richie Dorkins is?

The clown states that I'm completely ignoring the limited scarring hahaha???? I thought I made it clear that this would be the reason why I would go to Gho ha. 

There you have it folks! I present to you, Richard Dawkins!

----------


## RichardDawkins

Well for the fact that you dont care about me, you scream a lot :-)

----------


## NeedHairASAP

did we ever confirm that maxhair is rassman?

----------


## RichardDawkins

No Rassman has become very silent on his blog strangely :-)

No more HM attacks, at least not that harsh anymore. I wonder what happened.

He even believes that HM must bring your density back. Yeah yeah right Rassman, was the fire too much to handle, when patients educate surgeons

But yeah maxhair seems to be one of Rassmans last Army guys :-)

----------


## maxhair

> No Rassman has become very silent on his blog strangely :-)
> 
> No more HM attacks, at least not that harsh anymore. I wonder what happened.
> 
> He even believes that HM must bring your density back. Yeah yeah right Rassman, was the fire too much to handle, when patients educate surgeons
> 
> But yeah maxhair seems to be one of Rassmans last Army guys :-)


 I understand why you want to be optimistic about a procedure that might work, as I was before I wasted a load of money with Cooley on "autocloning" - it sucks to be young and bald and not a candidate for a traditional HT - but it sucks even more to be all of those things and down several thousand pounds, dollars or euros.

----------


## RichardDawkins

I dont WANT WANT WANT to be optimistic, i am optimistic because of the given proof.

Btw where is your proof that Cooley didnt work on you with his approach?

People can tell a lot of things on the internet. So where is your proof

----------


## 25 going on 65

Not enough good visual evidence yet IMO. And the before & after results don't look impressive so far.
If their technique is legitimate then at some point they will be able to show restored NW1-2's with no obvious diffuse thinness, assuming they have someone with the skill to do it.

----------


## neversaynever

@ gc83uk

Finally got a consultation with gho booked in London.

You had the injection method, was wondering if that works out cheaper? Its alot less labour, so really it makes sense if it was cheaper.....

----------


## gc83uk

That's great. The HSI as far as I know is the same price as HST, I wasn't actually given a choice, I just did as he advised.

You raise a good point about the labour intensity and I think it would be a good question to ask him. Obviously lead with the question is HST more labour intensive than HSI and if he says yes, then ask if there are any discounts for the less labour intensive HSI.

All the best for your consultation

----------


## damielmillo

Well, there is another guy in haarweb forum who get HST today....we can see the post here and translate...http://www.haarweb.nl/forum/showthre...593#post298593

1403 grafts.... some pictures

really small needle ....we will see the evolution of this guy...

----------


## RichardDawkins

And it seems that their website is not up to date because i think those grafts are planted very close together and not like hasci always says 20 to 30 Grafts :-)

Its true what they say about Gho, he may be good at HM but his website pretty much sucks  :Big Grin:

----------


## damielmillo

Who cares about marketing or websites? jeje
the important is the hair procedure and the donor regrowth...

----------


## jeffro5422

That guy's donor looks really clean.  Whether or not it regenerates, its still definitely an improvement in extraction.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> And it seems that their website is not up to date because i think those grafts are planted very close together and not like hasci always says 20 to 30 Grafts :-)
> 
> Its true what they say about Gho, he may be good at HM but his website pretty much sucks


 I think his website is pretty good. Compare it to that guy from italy.. uhh... ferdini? or woods, or any number of "reputable" surgeons.

----------


## clandestine

@jeffro5422; I agree, his donor looks incredibly clean.

----------


## 25 going on 65

That guy's donor does look very good.
Does anyone know if Hair Science Institute is able to show results yet from multiple procedures, or if they will be able to in the near future?
My understanding is that this method should allow a limitless number of procedures over time, which is why I expect to eventually see fully restored heads of hair if this approach is legitimate.
Thanks in advance

----------


## gc83uk

Hi,

Just thought I'd post another update, it's been 17 weeks since I had the transplant, so 4 months by my calculations!

week 17 pic

I'm already really happy with this considering there wasn't a single hair in the transplanted area to begin with. I'm seeing Gho on Tuesday, so looking forward to seeing what he thinks and to discuss when I can have the next procedure.

----------


## CVAZBAR

Looking good GC and thanks for all that you do. I was surprised Spencer didn't bring this up in the show last night. After all the attention in these Gho threads lately, I'm surprised that they completely ignored it.

----------


## RichardDawkins

Well i have to say that this hair looks really really really normal and i admit at first i was like " Ok this guy is telling us lies"

man you can really create your normal density easily with HST, those hairs look like they were there ever since

----------


## Follicle Death Row

I haven't checked in on this thread in awhile. Am I right in thinking that gc83uk's results are from the hair stemcell injection method. If that was the method used I suppose you can make a case that multiplying the dermal papillae and injecting them (like Aderans are doing) really is going to grow appreciable hair and is going to be a viable solution. Am I right on this?

----------


## Sogeking

@gc83uk
Hey man how is your donor doing? Can you take pics of your donor area?

I think it would be great if you could put pre-op pics and those 17 weeks later. Ofcourse if you have desire the to do so.

Thank you for keeping us in the loop :Smile: .

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> I haven't checked in on this thread in awhile. Am I right in thinking that gc83uk's results are from the hair stemcell injection method. If that was the method used I suppose you can make a case that multiplying the dermal papillae and injecting them (like Aderans are doing) really is going to grow appreciable hair and is going to be a viable solution. Am I right on this?


 yes

however, in aderans last conference they seemed to say they still couldnt multiply the cells, or that the multiplied cells were not growing properly


but in theory, yes

----------


## gc83uk

> Well i have to say that this hair looks really really really normal and i admit at first i was like " Ok this guy is telling us lies"
> 
> man you can really create your normal density easily with HST, those hairs look like they were there ever since


 Ha, can't believe you thought I was telling lies - lol

The reason I brought this all to the forums, was also for my own selfish reasons. I didn't want to go through it alone not understanding, e.g my hair shedding in the first few weeks etc or what I should expect. It's been useful bouncing my questions with more experienced people in hair loss and transplants.

You know I went to see a surgeon in the UK, Farjo I think his name was. They told me I would need a scalp reduction, which scared the shit out of me.  I would surprised by this suggestion, but I was crazy enough to at least think about it and who knows I may have done it.  To explain his logic, my donor is on the low side apparently and the density in the transplanted area would be too low without a scalp reduction.

So without this multiplication if you want to call it that, then I have almost no chance. I only read about Gho in August and less than a month after finding out about it I had the procedure, I had nothing to lose! Scalp reduction vs Gho? Not a tough choice.

Anyway I still have a long long way to go!

----------


## damielmillo

It looks really really good. Congratulations for you, month by month it looks better. Obviously you will need a lot of more grafts but the % of growth in the receipt area is good.
What about your donor area? Do you have regeneration of hairs in donor?
Thanks

----------


## gc83uk

> @gc83uk
> Hey man how is your donor doing? Can you take pics of your donor area?
> 
> I think it would be great if you could put pre-op pics and those 17 weeks later. Ofcourse if you have desire the to do so.
> 
> Thank you for keeping us in the loop.


 Hey Sogeking, my donor is great.  I actually put some donor pics up about 1 week after the procedure showing shorter hairs growing through the extraction zones. Did you see that one or I can find it from hairsite and link it here if you want.

My head isn't shaved, so I don't have anything to show now. I did take some pre op pics also on hairsite.

----------


## gc83uk

Thanks CVAZBAR and Damiel. Yes your right I'm going to need loads more. I will have 10,000 if Gho lets me. I'm not kidding.

----------


## RichardDawkins

A scalp reduction  :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!: 

Good grief this would have destroyed your whole head to the extend that Scarring alopecia is a cake walk compared to the after effects.

No no i never said you are a liar but your case and your presentation was something i wanted to see for a very long time while i had to fight with multiple idiots on hair los boards :-)

10.000 Grafts would definitely totally fix you

And yes a scalp reduction would have scared the living shit out of me aswell.

I am thankful that you are a new generation of hair loss sufferer, a generation of people who give those scalp reduction seller a big **** you finger

If its not to much too ask, would you mind after multiple sesions, to shave your head only once to show us your donor and then we will remain silent :-)

----------


## nrj

Hey Guys, i really need your advice on something !!

I visited Gho yesterday and he said im not even a NW1 yet, and was very opitimistic and said that the density on the side was the same as the top, i had told him i live a very very stressfull life (which i think i do).

Being that the side density was the same as the top and that i have shed from the sides aswell before he suggested it was stress related hair loss. He said i had lots of 2's and 3's coming out the holes and he could see the stress fallen hairs growing back. My hair line is mildly receeding but he saw my dad, who has a full head of hair but much more receeded than mine, and suggested it looks like i might be following his pattern. Although he made sure i understood i wasnt clearly out of the woods just yet and that he wouldnt operate until i lost alot more hair.

The question i have is - i have been on regaine/minoxidil for around 2 weeks and when i put it on i dont get a shed at all, i feel like its improving my hairs in some way, do i stay on it ?!?!? i dont want to stay on it forever especially if my hair loss is only stress related. do the hairs that come out after stress loss become dependant on minoxidil? do i have to keep taking the minoxidil forever? 

i emailed gho and asked him and he replied

'You can always use Minoxidil 5%, even when the hairloss is stress related, because there is always a androgenetic part. With all medications agains hairloss, the effect is temporarily. You can use the Minoxidil 5% twice daily, that will be no problem'

now i dont know if i have to take it forever or until my hair is stable again? 

please help, thanks !

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> Hey Guys, i really need your advice on something !!
> 
> I visited Gho yesterday and he said im not even a NW1 yet, and was very opitimistic and said that the density on the side was the same as the top, i had told him i live a very very stressfull life (which i think i do).
> 
> Being that the side density was the same as the top and that i have shed from the sides aswell before he suggested it was stress related hair loss. He said i had lots of 2's and 3's coming out the holes and he could see the stress fallen hairs growing back. My hair line is mildly receeding but he saw my dad, who has a full head of hair but much more receeded than mine, and suggested it looks like i might be following his pattern. Although he made sure i understood i wasnt clearly out of the woods just yet and that he wouldnt operate until i lost alot more hair.
> 
> The question i have is - i have been on regaine/minoxidil for around 2 weeks and when i put it on i dont get a shed at all, i feel like its improving my hairs in some way, do i stay on it ?!?!? i dont want to stay on it forever especially if my hair loss is only stress related. do the hairs that come out after stress loss become dependant on minoxidil? do i have to keep taking the minoxidil forever? 
> 
> i emailed gho and asked him and he replied
> ...


 

you should probably just chill out. If your density is the same on the sides as the top and your dad has a full head of hair.... you shouldn't be wasting your time on this forum

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> That guy's donor does look very good.
> Does anyone know if Hair Science Institute is able to show results yet from multiple procedures, or if they will be able to in the near future?
> My understanding is that this method should allow a limitless number of procedures over time, which is why I expect to eventually see fully restored heads of hair if this approach is legitimate.
> Thanks in advance


 

no, not limitless. However, Gho can offer more sessions (aka more grafts) than any other surgeon on earth (at this point in time).

----------


## nrj

> you should probably just chill out. If your density is the same on the sides as the top and your dad has a full head of hair.... you shouldn't be wasting your time on this forum


 chill out on minoxidil? i still shed hairs in the shower ..  :Frown:

----------


## sausage

Its probably already been said but Wesley Sneijder has had his hair done with Dr Gho and his hair looks good to me, he cuts it short anyway. Although it is hard to tell the difference between before and after in pics I have seen especially when his hair wasn't that bad anyway.

For those Americans out there...Wesley Sneijder is a Dutch footballer (oops soccer player) who plays for Inter Milan.

----------


## damielmillo

Hi gc83uk, how are you? I know that tomorrow you will see Gho.
Pls, if you can, ask him if he is able to do a 2000 grafts procedure?
Becouse a lot of people here need more than 1000 or 1200 grafts and i think if gho is able to do more than 2000 grafts will be great.
And ask him if HASCI will open more clinics around the world?
Very thanks!!

Damian!!

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> Hi gc83uk, how are you? I know that tomorrow you will see Gho.
> Pls, if you can, ask him if he is able to do a 2000 grafts procedure?
> Becouse a lot of people here need more than 1000 or 1200 grafts and i think if gho is able to do more than 2000 grafts will be great.
> And ask him if HASCI will open more clinics around the world?
> Very thanks!!
> 
> Damian!!


 I would be interested in hearing about any type of expansion for HASCI



@damian - I think Gho offers up to 2300, but i feel like he generically suggests 1200-1600 for anybody who contacts him. This has to do with 

1. making sure yields are good in donor and recipient

2. he may also coincidentally make more money this way

----------


## damielmillo

Yes i know...maybe is an economical theory and also to save the donor regeneration....but for the people like me that will be NW6 at least, we must to wait at least 3 or 4 years to fill all the pattern by procedures of 1400-1600....is really little grafts for us....
I hope Gho do to me 2000 grafts in May...
Thanks

----------


## nrj

> Yes i know...maybe is an economical theory and also to save the donor regeneration....but for the people like me that will be NW6 at least, we must to wait at least 3 or 4 years to fill all the pattern by procedures of 1400-1600....is really little grafts for us....
> I hope Gho do to me 2000 grafts in May...
> Thanks


 Hey damielmillo, i think he does up to 2300 grafts per session depending on certain factors, but you should be good to go, just book an appointment ASAP, because he is quite booked up.

----------


## damielmillo

Yes, i have date for 15 May. I am in another continet so he only see my hair by pictures and say the same to all...that he recommend to me 1400-1600 grafts.
But i will need more... i hope he can do to me at least 2000 grafts. and then i another 9 months 2000 more

----------


## gc83uk

Hi Damiel,

Well I didn't see your message before I went to see Gho, so I didn't ask those questions sorry.

I left the follow appointment up a little confused tbh. I asked for my next procedure to be bigger than the previous 700 I had, but he told me that he wants me to do smaller procedures because of the labour intensity of HSI.

I should have queried this much more and asked why HSI is more labour intensive than HST, I would have thought the other way around.

I asked him if I could have 700 on day 1 and a further 700 on day 2, he is going to discuss this with his colleagues and get back to me in a few days to a week with an answer.

I was also really gutted that I can't have the procedure until the 27th of August, unless a cancellation comes in.

Damiel, are you having your procedure in London on 15th May?

----------


## damielmillo

I will have the procedur the 15 may in Amsterdam Clinic.
I will discuse with Gho and ask him if i can have more than the 1600 grafts that he recommend to me. I am 25 years old and future NW6 so i will need a lot of grafts, and i want to use a really really short cut. maybe #1 so i will expect more grafts...we will see....
Did he check your donor area? Tell us a little more what he said to you and your impressions.
thanks

----------


## gc83uk

> I will have the procedur the 15 may in Amsterdam Clinic.
> I will discuse with Gho and ask him if i can have more than the 1600 grafts that he recommend to me. I am 25 years old and future NW6 so i will need a lot of grafts, and i want to use a really really short cut. maybe #1 so i will expect more grafts...we will see....
> Did he check your donor area? Tell us a little more what he said to you and your impressions.
> thanks


 He confirmed the donor area looked great and the regrowth has already taken place, which is exactly as I thought. He was really happy with the recipient area too, confirming that it looks great especially with it only being 4 months.

I also touched on the density questions, but it was hard getting him to tell me exactly what I wanted to hear. So in the end I said am I looking to get about 30 grafts per square cm? He confirmed that's the case... He then elaborated that he wants to cover the scarred alopecia area completely first and later on increase the density, instead of going with a bigger density right from the beginning.

I wish I would have asked: after we have covered the scarred area, what is the highest density with perfect donor we can potentially reach.  I don't think I will be completely happy with just 50 per cm2.

----------


## Kiwi

> He confirmed the donor area looked great and the regrowth has already taken place, which is exactly as I thought. He was really happy with the recipient area too, confirming that it looks great especially with it only being 4 months.
> 
> I also touched on the density questions, but it was hard getting him to tell me exactly what I wanted to hear. So in the end I said am I looking to get about 30 grafts per square cm? He confirmed that's the case... He then elaborated that he wants to cover the scarred alopecia area completely first and later on increase the density, instead of going with a bigger density right from the beginning.
> 
> I wish I would have asked: after we have covered the scarred area, what is the highest density with perfect donor we can potentially reach.  I don't think I will be completely happy with just 50 per cm2.


 Did you get any photos of the donor?

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> He confirmed the donor area looked great and the regrowth has already taken place, which is exactly as I thought. He was really happy with the recipient area too, confirming that it looks great especially with it only being 4 months.
> 
> I also touched on the density questions, but it was hard getting him to tell me exactly what I wanted to hear. So in the end I said am I looking to get about 30 grafts per square cm? He confirmed that's the case... He then elaborated that he wants to cover the scarred alopecia area completely first and later on increase the density, instead of going with a bigger density right from the beginning.
> 
> I wish I would have asked: after we have covered the scarred area, what is the highest density with perfect donor we can potentially reach.  I don't think I will be completely happy with just 50 per cm2.


 I think you'd be pretty happy with 50 but we all want more in an ideal world. May I ask how did they analyse your donor? Was it just visual inspection by the naked eye or how exactly? Thanks for your time.

----------


## gc83uk

No I didn't get any photos of the donor from Gho, his inspection was just from the naked eye, nothing scientific whatsoever.

I know that isn't good enough for the critics out there.  I think we would be far better at evaluating a patient that has shaved their head, from what I understand the regrowth happens 1-2 weeks after the procedure.

----------


## didi

Is he going to open any new clinics worldwide anytime soon, he was talking about it in an interview with Spencer and that was 6 monts ago or so.
He is so booked out, waiting period sucks big time plus there is period beween sessions of 9 months at least, he needs more clinics to meet demand.
also they are so slow in replying emails,  need to do something to improve efficiency.
Im thinking to give them a call but im not sure if im going to end up talking to some salesperson or actual doc/tech.

----------


## damielmillo

There is only 1 dr in HASCI that speak english i think.... she is MARLEEN...you can call and talk with her...i think their webpage and marketing is not so good...
They are not salesman... they don´t update the webpage, etc...but the important is that the treatment works...
I want less charlatans and more low profile clinics but with results.
Bye!!

----------


## gc83uk

No that isn't quite right, Marleen is just the secretary from my understanding. Dr Coen Gho is the only doctor and he speaks English as does Marleen, although I've never met Marleen whilst being in London.

The technicians which did the procedure speak little English, but if you speak slowly enough, then you can have a conversation, so it's not a problem.

The only problem I have now is the waiting time of 9 months between procedures and the time I have to wait until my next procedure in August. If anyone has a procedure in May for London and wishes they had booked it a few months later then I'd happily swap with you, not much chance of that though is there lol.

And Didi, yes the time it takes to receive a reply from an email feels like an age.  Not ideal at all.

----------


## damielmillo

Sorry, you are right. Marleen is the assistant who reply the emails. 
They can take some days to reply the emails jeje.
I will have the procedure in Amsterdam in May, and the same day i will date the second procedure 9 months later...i don´t want to wait anymore...i know there is a lot of demand of HST.

----------


## nrj

> No that isn't quite right, Marleen is just the secretary from my understanding. Dr Coen Gho is the only doctor and he speaks English as does Marleen, although I've never met Marleen whilst being in London.
> 
> The technicians which did the procedure speak little English, but if you speak slowly enough, then you can have a conversation, so it's not a problem.
> 
> The only problem I have now is the waiting time of 9 months between procedures and the time I have to wait until my next procedure in August. If anyone has a procedure in May for London and wishes they had booked it a few months later then I'd happily swap with you, not much chance of that though is there lol.
> 
> And Didi, yes the time it takes to receive a reply from an email feels like an age.  Not ideal at all.


 Hey GC, have been reading your posts for quite a while now and i wish you success with your plan, just wanna ask :

has it been 9 months since your last procedure?
how many procedures are thinking of doing and how many grafts do you think it takes to produce a person with a very good density and a good hairline? ( i know it depends but roughly)

Im 19 and may not have mpb but thinning cos of stress.
Dr.Gho told me he wouldnt operate until it got alot worse and that it wasnt stress loss.
I want to fix my hairline and thicken up my hair anyway and have procedures asap so it will save me incase i have MPB and thickening up wont be any harm if its just a maturing hairline. 
What do you think i should do? Thanks.

----------


## gc83uk

Hi Nrj,

I had my procedure in September, so technically I can't have my 2nd procedure until June anyway, because of personal commitments that I have at that time of year, the earliest I could schedule was August 2012. 

On my first procedure I had 700, I'm hoping for at least 1200 grafts on the 2nd.  My soul reason for going to Gho was for the donor regeneration because I'm on the low side in the donor for what I require to cover up scarred area, which is probably 5000-6000 grafts total.  I can probably get a density of 30 grafts per sq cm another 3000 grafts, but I'll be hoping for a better density than that, I haven't done all the maths yet, but maybe 50 grafts per cm sq will look fine, I'm new to all this as well and I don't have the answers when it comes to density sorry.

The best advice I can give you is, don't give up just because one Dr has said No. From what I can gather Gho prefers the more challenging types of hairloss patients.  Where are you from? Maybe you should post some pics too.

----------


## nrj

> Hi Nrj,
> 
> I had my procedure in September, so technically I can't have my 2nd procedure until June anyway, because of personal commitments that I have at that time of year, the earliest I could schedule was August 2012. 
> 
> On my first procedure I had 700, I'm hoping for at least 1200 grafts on the 2nd.  My soul reason for going to Gho was for the donor regeneration because I'm on the low side in the donor for what I require to cover up scarred area, which is probably 5000-6000 grafts total.  I can probably get a density of 30 grafts per sq cm another 3000 grafts, but I'll be hoping for a better density than that, I haven't done all the maths yet, but maybe 50 grafts per cm sq will look fine, I'm new to all this as well and I don't have the answers when it comes to density sorry.
> 
> The best advice I can give you is, don't give up just because one Dr has said No. From what I can gather Gho prefers the more challenging types of hairloss patients.  Where are you from? Maybe you should post some pics too.


 im from london and he said he wouldnt operate on me because im not even a norwood 1 yet and there was a chance i wouldnt go bald at all, since my father has a full head of hair and was present during the consultation. I swear if i look at my dads hair its thin in exactly the same areas as mine and is alot more receeded, so i have quite a way to go and my hair hasnt receeded for quite a while its just the thin hair that annoys me, its getting thin atm, but he said the side density was the same as the top - indicating stress loss and he said he could see the hair growing back. The thing is, stress is not a problem for except the effects it has on my body.

I think after a certain amount of stress loss, there wont be any more ( I Hope ), either way im not really bogged down about my hair anymore knowing i can achieve a good density of hair ( i think 50 per cm2 is good enough) you will realise this when you achieve it. If money is the only problem its not a problem. +  if i do have mpb i dont think i will have lose too much by the time the cures are out (histogen, replicel etc..) 

I havent booked another consultation yet (i live in london) and i have an appointment with my local dermatologist to get another opinion and i'll book an appointment from there, the problem is i think dr.gho is going back to netherlands in the summer? so i want to have a consultation and book a date soon. 

About your 700 + 700 graft thing being too labour intensive, i dont understand that, so what if its labour intensive, does he mean he wants to do them on seperate dates, please clarify, thanks !

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> im from london and he said he wouldnt operate on me because im not even a norwood 1 yet and there was a chance i wouldnt go bald at all, since my father has a full head of hair and was present during the consultation. I swear if i look at my dads hair its thin in exactly the same areas as mine and is alot more receeded, so i have quite a way to go and my hair hasnt receeded for quite a while its just the thin hair that annoys me, its getting thin atm, but he said the side density was the same as the top - indicating stress loss and he said he could see the hair growing back. The thing is, stress is not a problem for except the effects it has on my body.
> 
> I think after a certain amount of stress loss, there wont be any more ( I Hope ), either way im not really bogged down about my hair anymore knowing i can achieve a good density of hair ( i think 50 per cm2 is good enough) you will realise this when you achieve it. If money is the only problem its not a problem. +  if i do have mpb i dont think i will have lose too much by the time the cures are out (histogen, replicel etc..) 
> 
> I havent booked another consultation yet (i live in london) and i have an appointment with my local dermatologist to get another opinion and i'll book an appointment from there, the problem is i think dr.gho is going back to netherlands in the summer? so i want to have a consultation and book a date soon. 
> 
> About your 700 + 700 graft thing being too labour intensive, i dont understand that, so what if its labour intensive, does he mean he wants to do them on seperate dates, please clarify, thanks !


 I think your all good nrj. You should relax. Your hair looks fine bra.

----------


## damielmillo

Yes man, pls stay away from forums...if you see my hair you can say i have problems...
Relax and don´t worry....

----------


## didi

nrj you remind me of spencer, sometimes wanna punch him in the face, guys you dont know what bald means, stay away from hair loss forums and enjoy life..I mean seriously just do yourself a favour and go chase some girls

----------


## CVAZBAR

> nrj you remind me of spencer, sometimes wanna punch him in the face, guys you dont know what bald means, stay away from hair loss forums and enjoy life..I mean seriously just do yourself a favour and go chase some girls


 That's because people don't realize what they have until they lose it.

----------


## Kiwi

> nrj you remind me of spencer, sometimes wanna punch him in the face, guys you dont know what bald means, stay away from hair loss forums and enjoy life..I mean seriously just do yourself a favour and go chase some girls


 I agree... Go have some fun before you actually start to really loose your hair  :Wink:

----------


## didi

Ok lets get back to the subject. So dr Gho is the only doc n Marleen is the only one who speaks english. Im goin to give up emailing them as its takin ages to get answer back. Is marleen located in london or amsterdam so i give her a call?
Why theres no new clinics opening up as dr gho said they have lot of interested docs from arnd the wrld? If the tech wrks they need to market this better, rite now it sucks.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> Ok lets get back to the subject. So dr Gho is the only doc n Marleen is the only one who speaks english. Im goin to give up emailing them as its takin ages to get answer back. Is marleen located in london or amsterdam so i give her a call?
> Why theres no new clinics opening up as dr gho said they have lot of interested docs from arnd the wrld? If the tech wrks they need to market this better, rite now it sucks.


 thats 
true

----------


## didi

Does anyone know how big the company is?i know  they have research division, 4 clinics or 5....how many employees?

Dr Gho is awsome scientist and crappy businessman just like Nikola Tesla was

----------


## Kiwi

> Does anyone know how big the company is?i know  they have research division, 4 clinics or 5....how many employees?
> 
> Dr Gho is awsome scientist and crappy businessman just like Nikola Tesla was


 On the contrary dear watson... 

He's rich
He's fully booked

Probably doesnt give a **** about you. Or me. Or anybody that isnt booked to pay :P

----------


## sanook

hey guys i thought i should mention i'm booked in for surgery with dr gho in a few months. I do i lot of photography and i'm keen to document the treatment as clearly as possible. Hopefully I can get my hands on a good macro lens before hand...

I noticed the use of dotted tattoos to follow donar regrowth. Anyone got any other ideas for tracking donar regrowth? 

Also, I'm a little concerned over one of the remarks someone made about how the donar hair grows back curly if its used more than once? This seems like a pretty big limitation to me? I think it was dismissed as a real issue because the chances of using that same graft more than once isn't likely? but if people are  returning back to Dr Gho for this procedure 5 or more times wouldn't the chance be fairly likely that a portion of these grafts would be used more than once? isn't that the beauty of this procedure? virtually infinite donar supply?

Maybe it sounds stupid, but I guess I just don't like the idea of odd curly hairs? i'd like to know how curly they would be? are there any images to document this?

----------


## gc83uk

I've just received confirmation of my 2nd procedure booked with Gho in London in a couple of months time, originally the earliest I could get was August, but I've managed to get a cancellation again!

They have also told me that they only want to do 600 -700 grafts, just as last time. I asked them why couldn't I do more (pointed out to them that their site says 2300), but the answer I received back said: "We can’t extract 2300 grafts because you have scars. We are sometimes able to extract more but this depends on the quality of the skin and follicles, the size of the donor area."

I will also need to add, that I have asked for the procedure to be done again without the need to shave all my donor, just as I did last time, so this of course reduces the available donor area.

Perhaps I'm the exception here and others will have no problems getting more grafts done per procedure.

Changing the subject a bit, this Marleen woman, the one who emails us back from Hasci.... I actually thought she was just the secretary, but she is also a technician from Maastrict.  Even more embarrassing, she is one of the two technicians who operated on me last year, I've always been shit with remembering names! She and Rolf will be the two technicians operating on me again this March in London.  I only realised after seeing the staff photos: staff - hasci

----------


## Kiwi

> I've just received confirmation of my 2nd procedure booked with Gho in London in a couple of months time, originally the earliest I could get was August, but I've managed to get a cancellation again!
> 
> They have also told me that they only want to do 600 -700 grafts, just as last time. I asked them why couldn't I do more (pointed out to them that their site says 2300), but the answer I received back said: "We cant extract 2300 grafts because you have scars. We are sometimes able to extract more but this depends on the quality of the skin and follicles, the size of the donor area."
> 
> I will also need to add, that I have asked for the procedure to be done again without the need to shave all my donor, just as I did last time, so this of course reduces the available donor area.
> 
> Perhaps I'm the exception here and others will have no problems getting more grafts done per procedure.
> 
> Changing the subject a bit, this Marleen woman, the one who emails us back from Hasci.... I actually thought she was just the secretary, but she is also a technician from Maastrict.  Even more embarrassing, she is one of the two technicians who operated on me last year, I've always been shit with remembering names! She and Rolf will be the two technicians operating on me again this March in London.  I only realised after seeing the staff photos: staff - hasci


 What type of scars, are you talking old FUT scars?

Also does this mean that you don't have unlimited donor OR that you can keep going back for 700 grafts each year.

Thanks for keeping us all in the loop. I will say it'd be nice to see some more photos of your results, less zoomed in so I can get a feel for the overall procedure, a top down from the front angle would be cool...

Anyway thanks again.

----------


## gc83uk

No I don't have scars as such.

My condition scarring alopecia theoretically can start again and perhaps they are  being overly cautious, despite not having any further hair loss from this condition over the last 18 or so years.

So when she said scars, I think she is basically saying, putting too many grafts in the scarred alopecia area may be too much trauma for the scalp and trigger it off again.  At least this is how I understand it.  Other surgeons have refused to operate for this very reason.

As for pics, yes I'll do some more, before and after the next procedure from different angles too.

----------


## gc83uk

It's been 19 weeks since my first HSI procedure with Gho, I have cut most of the transplanted hairs fairly short in order to see the density count better.  I've counted numerous areas of the transplanted area which show approx 30 grafts per sq cm, which I think is ok, but maybe not enough for my final result.  I'm pretty happy with the result so far and can't wait to get the 2nd procedure done.

week 19 pic

----------


## clandestine

Looks good gc! Good update, thanks for sharing.

----------


## sanook

Thanks gc83uk! Looking good dude  :Smile:

----------


## NeedHairASAP

Name: IronMan on Jan 23, 2012
Comments: Sep 2002  Dr. Bernstein concerning Dr. Woods FUE: ************************* If Dr. Woods' procedure were "the best transplantation system in the world" as he claims, myself and many other physicians would take great pains to learn it. Speaking on behalf of Physicians in the ISHRS, and as a Contributing Editor of Dermatologic Surgery, I welcome any physician possessing special skills or techniques to share them with the scientific community at large, so every patient may benefit from this knowledge. Sincerely, Dr. Bernstein ************************* So, where are the great pains to learn it concerning Dr. Ghos HST technique, so that every patient may benefit from this knowledge??

----------


## Kiwi

> Name: IronMan on Jan 23, 2012
> Comments: Sep 2002  Dr. Bernstein concerning Dr. Woods FUE: ************************* If Dr. Woods' procedure were "the best transplantation system in the world" as he claims, myself and many other physicians would take great pains to learn it. Speaking on behalf of Physicians in the ISHRS, and as a Contributing Editor of Dermatologic Surgery, I welcome any physician possessing special skills or techniques to share them with the scientific community at large, so every patient may benefit from this knowledge. Sincerely, Dr. Bernstein ************************* So, where are the great pains to learn it concerning Dr. Ghos HST technique, so that every patient may benefit from this knowledge??


 Gho is selfish and I'm not convinced about him yet. 

Whoever came up with FUE and FUT techniques shared it with the greater Hairloss community "freely" so that balding people should not suffer. Other HT docs picked it up because of this. If I'm wrong then why are we all getting 1990 style hair plugs...

Where the **** is Gho and why is he being a dick holding back on this techniques.

He charges $50K to teach his technique. Is the money he makes from HT surgery not enough for him? Does he need another house?  Or another flash car? 

I was an FUE surgeon and delivering good results why would I bother paying Gho $50K.... you wouldnt... you would not do it.

And unless they are mother terarsa why the **** should they. They are people making a living not charity cases. 

Infact why don't you give your favorite HT surgeon $50K to go learn it. Plus flights and accommodation. I'll chip in $1000 right now.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> Gho is selfish and I'm not convinced about him yet. 
> 
> Whoever came up with FUE and FUT techniques shared it with the greater Hairloss community "freely" so that balding people should not suffer. Other HT docs picked it up because of this. If I'm wrong then why are we all getting 1990 style hair plugs...
> 
> Where the **** is Gho and why is he being a dick holding back on this techniques.
> 
> He charges $50K to teach his technique. Is the money he makes from HT surgery not enough for him? Does he need another house?  Or another flash car? 
> 
> I was an FUE surgeon and delivering good results why would I bother paying Gho $50K.... you wouldnt... you would not do it.
> ...


 
...............?



how much money did Gho invest in researching and forming HST? how much time did he invest? what other activities could he have engaged in that would have had more immediate pay-offs than HST?

shouldn't he be able to be reimbursed for a decade of research without compensation?

----------


## didi

Lets wait and see how dean saunders ht turns out. If he completes his 3 hst treatments thts going to give him abt 5000 grafts and if he is able to razor shave his head with no white dots then im sold. 
We need to be patient and wait. In meantime it would be great if people tht are going for hst to document procedure and share with us.

----------


## Kiwi

> ...............?
> 
> 
> 
> how much money did Gho invest in researching and forming HST? how much time did he invest? what other activities could he have engaged in that would have had more immediate pay-offs than HST?
> 
> shouldn't he be able to be reimbursed for a decade of research without compensation?


 Did I say he shouldnt be reimbursed? 
No, no I didnt.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> Did I say he shouldnt be reimbursed? 
> No, no I didnt.


 you implied that he should offer his technique and patents for everyone "freely"


implicitly you're saying the way he is currently trying to ensure that he is compensated or reimbursed is not right.


Gho doesn't even charge that much more than regular surgeons

----------


## Kiwi

> you implied that he should offer his technique and patents for everyone "freely"
> 
> 
> implicitly you're saying the way he is currently trying to ensure that he is compensated or reimbursed is not right.
> 
> 
> Gho doesn't even charge that much more than regular surgeons


 He charges about twice as much.

I do think he should freely share his technique so that the wider community can benefit.

I do think he makes enough money.

I am fundamentally opposed to patents and copyrights about medical breakthroughs. I think its inhumane - the worst is breakthoughs funded by your tax payers :P

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> I am fundamentally opposed to patents and copyrights about medical breakthroughs. I think its inhumane - the worst is breakthoughs funded by your tax payers :P


 do you think medical breakthroughs would happen as fast as they do without copyrights and patents?


I'd be surprised if Gho would have put the time in, if he wasn't able to copyright and patent any breakthroughs...

hoping that doctors (people) will dedicate their lives to research without any compensation is nuts

----------


## Kiwi

> do you think medical breakthroughs would happen as fast as they do without copyrights and patents?
> 
> 
> I'd be surprised if Gho would have put the time in, if he wasn't able to copyright and patent any breakthroughs...
> 
> hoping that doctors (people) will dedicate their lives to research without any compensation is nuts


 1) Yes things would happen - probably quicker. If isaac newton had patented his discoveries we'd all be ****ed. Or if the internet was invented by Microsoft. God forbid. The greatest scientists of all did so because they love what they do. The ones only motivated by money will only do whatever they need to do until the money flows. Take for instance that piece of shit called propecia.

2) You surprise too easily.

3) Again you misappropriate me. Im not saying that doctors should not be reimbursed. That would be nuts.

I apply the same logic to ****wits that hold technology patents on green technologies at the expense of the planet. Governments that protect those ****ers are not rulers but rather ruled by wall street and things that glitter.

I forgive you though. You have a nieve young persons outlook on life...

----------


## 2020

> 1) Yes things would happen - probably quicker. If isaac newton had patented his discoveries we'd all be ****ed. Or if the internet was invented by Microsoft. God forbid. The greatest scientists of all did so because they love what they do. The ones only motivated by money will only do whatever they need to do until the money flows. Take for instance that piece of shit called propecia.


 sarcasm? If not, what do you have against propecia

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> sarcasm? If not, what do you have against propecia


 he's a country bumpkin from new zealand. Don't mind him.

----------


## Kiwi

> he's a country bumpkin from new zealand. Don't mind him.


 You do realize the guy that spit the atom was from NZ. The guy who refined the google search algorythem, yup he's from NZ, and russle crow... And fish and chips (the good ones). 

Anyway im replying to the wrong guy. 

Propecia didnt work for me and I stopped getting my beautiful morning erections. They are back now though.

These forums are full of conspiricy theorists and balding pimple poppers that think they understand or know more then everybody else, Im just here to keep it real  :Wink:

----------


## clandestine

> These forums are full of conspiricy theorists and balding pimple poppers that think they understand or know more then everybody else, Im just here to keep it real


 Classy.

Perhaps we could do away with all the hate around these forums. Try exerting some positivity in your life mate.

----------


## Kiwi

> Classy.
> 
> Perhaps we could do away with all the hate around these forums. Try exerting some positivity in your life mate.


 Its not hate man, its about trying to keep things in perspective for new members here. There are people here posting with almost fanatical prose. Replicel will somehow bypass all the rules of the FDA, Replicel already works (we have a cure!!!), histogen changed their site so it means they are dead, Gho is jesus for hair loss sufferers (minus the macro before and after shots), scientific research is flawed, and most recently an onslaught of people that suddeny have intimate knowledge of there share market and thus how well or not well Replicel is doing.  and so on... And so on...

I guess I'm harsh because I know how painful it is to be let down here by false hopes and I want new readers to be informed as to who and what is speculation on this site. Hope is great and I hope all the time, but false hope is not cool because the let downs are worse.

No real harm meant by me though.

----------


## damielmillo

Hi gc83uk, any update? Are you in 5 months mark right?
Are you seeing more regrowth?
I can not wait more time to get my procedure with Gho!!
Its only 3 months !!

----------


## gc83uk

5.5 month update of the 700 grafts I had with Gho

Pic

Next procedure in 4 weeks.

----------


## Kiwi

> 5.5 month update of the 700 grafts I had with Gho
> 
> Pic
> 
> Next procedure in 4 weeks.


 Nice. Can you do a before and after shot in the one image? If not if you can upload the most contrasting before and after pics I can photoshop it together for you.

Also can you ask Gho if he will use the same area again for donor?

----------


## Tacola

Hi! 

My first time here :Smile:  I have ordered a treatment with Dr. Gho. They said that they could put in 1200 grafts to add to the density. Hopefully this will help me out :Smile:  What do you think? I dont have a treatment before the summer, but I`ll keep you posted :Smile: 

They said to me that there`s no splitting of follicles, and that I can reuse the donorarea at a later point. This is why I want to go through with it. And also less scarring than with traditional fue. They didnt want to take more grafts since I dont have any place to put them, and also by taking to many grafts, without giving the area a chance to regenerate, this could damage the area thus not giving it the same degree of regrowth.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> and most recently an onslaught of people that suddeny have intimate knowledge of there share market


 their (possessive)

----------


## Kiwi

> their (possessive)


 lol - touché

----------


## elvispresley

hi guys i have a question , 

among the users who went to GHO , someone knows some info about the payment method ? is possible to pay in different times (maybe with little interests i dont know...)

if someone know will be a great info i think  :Smile: 

thx bros  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## elvispresley

sorry another thing , someone know if hasci does ONLINE CONSULTATION ? 
and BOOKING the treatment has any COST ? 

thx to everyone  :Wink:

----------


## Tacola

I only know that they do want you to pay some of the money up front so that they know that you are serious.

Regarding the last question. They do have an online consultation. I did it. I sent some pictures and after a while one of the doctors from the place you order treatment call you and go through the pictures. Regarding this I advice you to call them directly to arrange the consultation since they do get A LOT of enquires through e-mail. If you call them they answer at once and you have the wheels roling. Though, they have pretty much filled up all the lists until august/september.

Hope this helps!

----------


## sanook

I think you have to pay around a quarter of the cost of the procedure at least 5 weeks prior, then the rest before the actual procedure.

----------


## damielmillo

I will have a procedure on May with HASCI...
Total amount for 1600-2300 grafts is 9400 EUROS.
I paid 1500 EUROS and the rest i will pay when i have the procedure...
I will update my donor and receipt area...i also want to date the second procedure 9 months later.

----------


## CVAZBAR

> I will have a procedure on May with HASCI...
> Total amount for 1600-2300 grafts is 9400 EUROS.
> I paid 1500 EUROS and the rest i will pay when i have the procedure...
> I will update my donor and receipt area...i also want to date the second procedure 9 months later.


 Damn 12 g's?? That a lot of dough. I saw Sneijder play today and his hair looks great. I wonder if he will get another procedure.

----------


## elvispresley

> I will have a procedure on May with HASCI...
> Total amount for 1600-2300 grafts is 9400 EUROS.
> I paid 1500 EUROS and the rest i will pay when i have the procedure...
> I will update my donor and receipt area...i also want to date the second procedure 9 months later.


 
thx a lot for the info bro! 

sorry guys i have a very beginner question...

if for example i want to have my hair long , if i do a FUE i remove 3000 fu from my backhead and i will move the hair to my crown , but after that i will have less hair because they moved on my crown , am i correct? 

so maybe in this case (want to keep long hair and reconstruct the crown) will be better to do HASCI ? so (if i understand) the hair will regrow in the donor and my long hair will be better than if i do the FUE...

sorry it looks a little complicate ahahaha but i try to explain my doubts...

if someone knows , let me know , thanks a lot 

ps: someone know when Tim Akkerman did the treatment with GHO? thx

----------


## damielmillo

Any update gc83uk?? When will you have the second procedure? do you must to shave all your hair? maybe we can see clearly if you really have regenerated the donor area.
Good luck with Gho !!





> 5.5 month update of the 700 grafts I had with Gho
> 
> Pic
> 
> Next procedure in 4 weeks.

----------


## Kiwi

> 5.5 month update of the 700 grafts I had with Gho
> 
> Pic
> 
> Next procedure in 4 weeks.


 Hows it going mate? Could you please setup a new topic with links to all your shots in some kind of order like this:

pre op images > link
directly after  op > link
first week > link
first month > link
...
...
...
...
fifth month > link

----------


## elvispresley

> thx a lot for the info bro! 
> 
> sorry guys i have a very beginner question...
> 
> if for example i want to have my hair long , if i do a FUE i remove 3000 fu from my backhead and i will move the hair to my crown , but after that i will have less hair because they moved on my crown , am i correct? 
> 
> so maybe in this case (want to keep long hair and reconstruct the crown) will be better to do HASCI ? so (if i understand) the hair will regrow in the donor and my long hair will be better than if i do the FUE...
> 
> sorry it looks a little complicate ahahaha but i try to explain my doubts...
> ...


 guys someone knows the answer to my question? 
let me know  :Smile:  thx

----------


## kaandereli

i want to ask you a question.(my english might sometimes sound strange , sorry for that. )
as you know there is a cycle of hair on head.doctors say daily fall of 50-100 hairs is normal as long as roots aren't dead.so roots constantly replace old hairs with new ones.
does gho use the same logic?it seems to me so because he plucks hair and leaves root healthy so that it continues its cycle.
i don't know any thoughts?

----------


## dean66683

Im just an average joe who has done a lot of research, not a pro.
Kaandereli,  Your analogy of the HASCI method is fiarly accurate.
Elvispresley: FUE removes hair from 1 prat of the head to another, same as strip (FUT) but does'nt leave a long scar on back of head but yealds less grafts as hairs are picked off individually as oppose from a strip. I believe you could still have long hair with fut/fue (depending on graft density obviously).

----------


## elvispresley

> Im just an average joe who has done a lot of research, not a pro.
> Kaandereli,  Your analogy of the HASCI method is fiarly accurate.
> Elvispresley: FUE removes hair from 1 prat of the head to another, same as strip (FUT) but does'nt leave a long scar on back of head but yealds less grafts as hairs are picked off individually as oppose from a strip. I believe you could still have long hair with fut/fue (depending on graft density obviously).


 thx 4 the answer.

so the differences between the FUE and GHO is that i can have short hair with GHO if im not wrong but cannot with FUE...

we absoultely need detailed reports from GHO's patients. we have not enough prooves of the quality, there are prooves but we need a large much large amount of them.

so i pray the guys from this forum who go to GHO to do detailed reports of their tretments, with HQ photos. it will be finally the end of this story. i we could do that. but every patient has to do on his own for the well of the community  :Wink:  yeah.

----------


## kaandereli

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=7833
this guy went for the second time recently.i am waiting for his updates and comments.

----------


## elvispresley

> http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=7833
> this guy went for the second time recently.i am waiting for his updates and comments.


 thx. GC is a legend now  :Smile:  i hope the best for him  :Smile:

----------

